# Pakistan Railways, Indian Railways



## shahnaz

Our Government is trying hard to improve the condition of the masses and in this connection hardly any day goes by when a Minister or a senior government servant is not proving success in it showing figure work. Last night the Prime Minister with a Pakistani TV channel was doing the same. This Government though like previous governments of past 15 years but more emphatically in each Budget Speech invariably says there would be no supplementary tax or budget this year. But this has become a real joke. This year even start of Budget price of certain items increasd. SBP levies no taxes/charges on 32 services including Closing of a Bank Account. These all steps of course are for welfare of we the ordinary masses as due to these levies of different type government income increase which in return increase figure work showing achievements and improving GDP.

Three days back in order to improve the general condition of railway employees and in particular to afford more education to their children, fee in railway run schools was increased from Rs. 30 to Rs. 70/-. Yesterday I saw on Indian TV the railways there has announced 70% bonus to its employees.


----------



## intruder

shahnaz said:


> Our Government is trying hard to improve the condition of the masses and in this connection hardly any day goes by when a Minister or a senior government servant is not proving success in it showing figure work. Last night the Prime Minister with a Pakistani TV channel was doing the same. This Government though like previous governments of past 15 years but more emphatically in each Budget Speech invariably says there would be no supplementary tax or budget this year. But this has become a real joke. This year even start of Budget price of certain items increasd. SBP levies no taxes/charges on 32 services including Closing of a Bank Account. These all steps of course are for welfare of we the ordinary masses as due to these levies of different type government income increase which in return increase figure work showing achievements and improving GDP.
> 
> Three days back in order to improve the general condition of railway employees and in particular to afford more education to their children, fee in railway run schools was increased from Rs. 30 to Rs. 70/-. Yesterday I saw on Indian TV the *railways there has announced 70% bonus *to its employees.



Here are some more details about indian railways prepared by KPMG. 

http://www.in.kpmg.com/pdf/Railway_Conf.pdf

IR has started making profit so it can give more to employees. IR is not in perfect shape but it is getting better, thanks for challange from low cost airlines.


----------



## Cheetah786

shahnaz said:


> Our Government is trying hard to improve the condition of the masses and in this connection hardly any day goes by when a Minister or a senior government servant is not proving success in it showing figure work. Last night the Prime Minister with a Pakistani TV channel was doing the same. This Government though like previous governments of past 15 years but more emphatically in each Budget Speech invariably says there would be no supplementary tax or budget this year. But this has become a real joke. This year even start of Budget price of certain items increasd. SBP levies no taxes/charges on 32 services including Closing of a Bank Account. These all steps of course are for welfare of we the ordinary masses as due to these levies of different type government income increase which in return increase figure work showing achievements and improving GDP.
> 
> Three days back in order to improve the general condition of railway employees and in particular to afford more education to their children, fee in railway run schools was increased from Rs. 30 to Rs. 70/-. Yesterday I saw on Indian TV the railways there has announced 70% bonus to its employees.



Let me get this straight railway employees are getting subsidized education even though for years railways is been losing money and you are complaining about the fact that you have to pay 40rupees a month more.

you wanna compare Pakistan railways to Indian railways for the benefit part but not where Indian railways is actually turning profits compare to Pakistan railways always losing money year after year.

this is exactly whats wrong with Pakistan crown corporations want want want.

let me burst your bubble if railways was privatized it will turn billions/year in profits.i have yet to see any rail car being empty yet our railways lose money regardless.wonder who is taking home those billions i no for sure its not the tax payers.

so as far as iam concerned there should be a lot more increases passed on to employees to reduce the losses in some cases these employees of crown corporations should be charged monthly to work there as the money they make above the pay is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarnee

Cheetah786 said:


> you wanna compare Pakistan railways to Indian railways for the benefit part but not where Indian railways is actually turning profits compare to Pakistan railways always losing money year after year.
> 
> this is exactly whats wrong with Pakistan crown corporations want want want.



Btw - let me tell you ..Indian Railways was never always profitable, the things turned around in 2003-4 onwards ..and an Indian politician was main person behind the change..He said it is common sense.

For your reading:

In 2001, when the Rakesh Mohan committee forecast that the railways would be in red to the tune of Rs61,000 crore by 2015, its doom seemed inevitable. But, the new team at the railway ministry in 2004 had different ideas.

Success mantra

What they did is what B-schools teach. They analysed various operations of the railways and also the competition. Ideas for improvement were taken from officers at various levels and also from best practices abroad. They then came up with the success mantra: running heavier, longer and faster trains. For this, they took many initiatives such as increasing axle load for goods train, adding more coaches to passenger trains, market-oriented tariffs, reducing wagon turnaround time, extending platforms to match length of trains, key freight incentive schemes and passenger-profile management. They were to a great extent successful in bringing back the business they had lost to road and air.

Some critics have pointed safety concerns, which is about the damage an overloaded train can cause to the tracks. Already there have been cases of track failure. But, with a proactive management this can be overcome. What is more important is that Indian Railways is now the second most profitable public sector venture of the country.

Few people know that the railways was not the first preference of Prasad, who wanted the home portfolio. But, once he got the new responsibility, he made up his mind to turn it around. He brought in Sudhir Kumar as his officer on special duty (OSD). This choice was critical. Unlike many Indian Administrative Service officers who dont care to learn and grow after clearing the civil services exam, Sudhir Kumar constantly updated himself by attending various management programmes at the Indian Institute of Management, Ahmedabad (IIM-A) and the Administrative Staff College of India in Hyderabad. There he honed his management skills.

Funding research

After becoming Prasads OSD, he maintained his linkage with IIM-A. The railways funded IIMA to do research and develop a case about its turnaround and also get suggestions for improvement.

I was amazed by media reports that raised aspersions about this sponsored research. Wasnt lack of this kind of industry-institute interface bemoaned by academicians? How many Indian companies have taken this kind of initiative to develop cases by sharing their data with B-schools, let alone providing funding? Indian Railways has also set an example by setting a chair in IIM-A, which will enable researchers to study its infrastructure developmental plans and future prospects. They have also given consultancy projects to other top IIMs.

Management education

The rail ministry is convinced of the impact of good management education on the efficiency and growth of the railways. To give a global perspective and adequate training, the ministry has mandated that senior members of the staff get the best of learning from top global B-schools such as New York Universitys Stern School of Business, Insead campuses in France and Singapore, and HEC Paris. They also are talking to Wharton, the Harvard Business School and the Massachusetts Institute of Technologys Sloan School of Business, for advanced management programmes, which will be tailor-made for the railways.

*Image booster*

Though most of the ideas for transforming the railways did not originate from him, Prasad deserves his share of credit. Besides selecting right officials, he also empowered them to try out new ideas and made sure that there are no impediments in their functioning.

No doubt, the railway turnaround is a big image and morale booster for Prasad. But, it is also a lesson for our politicians that if they cant be completely incorruptible, they can at least provide leadership simply by leveraging Indias intellectual capital.

The b-school influence on Indian Railways - Economy and Politics - livemint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Skywalker

Its not even fair to compare Indian railway with Pakistan railway.Indian railway is way way ahead of us wether it comesto tech or manpower, infact Indian railway employees more than any other organization in Indian (Correct me if I am wrong). From chairman to porters are all corrupt from neckto toes in Pak railways. This organization would never become a profotable org. until or unless we are faithfull towards it and this is one hell of a big question mark. My two pennies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TOPGUN

I would like to see the trains that will run inside of karachi!!


----------



## EjazR

"Indian Railways has one of the largest and busiest rail networks in the world, transporting over 18 million passengers and more than 2 million tonnes of freight daily. *It is the world's largest commercial or utility employer, with more than 1.4 million employees.*

The railways reported a cash surplus of INR 9000 cr in 2005, INR 14000 cr in 2006, INR 20,000 cr in 2007 and INR 25,000 cr for the 2007-2008 fiscal year."

Indian Railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMOY

Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

I think Railways are far more important in South Asia than any place, especially in India and Pakistan. 
If Projects are taken seriously as very rightly pointed by the members, it will help the common man, who can not generally own a car .. *and use it*. 

A fine example Though run my DMRC, the Delhi Metro is a favourite even for the people from the corporate world.

I see no reason why, pak cannot have one, it will really make life of people eaisier.
Even in India, we need Metros in atleast half a dozen other cities as well.

Some Pics :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

AMOY said:


> Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan



Show some dollars to our corrupt leaders and they will definitely respomd to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yang

AMOY said:


> Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan


Based on siemens technology but we are going to sell it to USA.That really angers those europeans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Railways in Pakistan can get better.... Its all about management.


----------



## ramiz1236

AMOY said:


> Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan



are these kinds of trains can be use on existing railway track or would we require special track for this ???????


----------



## AMOY

ramiz1236 said:


> are these kinds of trains can be use on existing railway track or would we require special track for this ???????



In china,these kinds of trains can be used on existing railway track ,but Need to tansform,then Speed can be increased to 200 km / h,Only a newly built high-speed railway, the speed can reach 250km/h-380km/h.


----------



## Bhushan

*The top five train stations where you wouldn't mind being delayed*

*Atocha Station, Spain*





*Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, India*





*Union Station, Chicago*





*Ushuaia Station, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*





*Haydarpasa, Istanbul*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X11

We have an excellent, fully airconditioned train service in Kashmir as well.


----------



## ramiz1236

AMOY said:


> In china,these kinds of trains can be used on existing railway track ,but Need to tansform,then Speed can be increased to 200 km / h,Only a newly built high-speed railway, the speed can reach 250km/h-380km/h.



what kind of transformation would be required for speed of 200km ??


----------



## AMOY

Electrified railway first, rail track seamless connection,and more complex technology, the new member named xiaoyi , he is a high-speed rail builder would be a better understanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

X11 said:


> We have an excellent, fully airconditioned train service in Kashmir as well.






I have traveled by train in Kashmir. The model of the train is called dolphin and is not air conditioned. Kashmiri trains are used as a shuttle service and are not long distance trains.


----------



## Bhushan

*Pakistan Railways - Khyber Steam Safari Rare Pictures*


----------



## Bhushan

[B]Darjeeling Himalayan Railway (DHR) [/B]


----------



## Bhushan

*Indian Diesel Locomotives*












Is that a bottle of alcohol i see............


----------



## Bhushan

*Indian Electric Locomotives *


----------



## AMOY

Bhushan said:


> *Indian Electric Locomotives *



why can't i see the pictures you posted


----------



## Bhushan

*Indian Railbuses*


----------



## paritosh

AMOY said:


> Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan



is that a joke?
countries like India and Pakistan can't afford such luxuries...the process of improvement is slow.


----------



## sensenreason

Bhushan said:


> *Pakistan Railways - Khyber Steam Safari Rare Pictures*



I cannot see the pics...just thumbnails


----------



## indiatech

I think it should go for a proven railway technology like Shinkansen of japan. eg. taiwan high speed railway. More reliable and proven technology running at 300Kmph minimum.

In India we have no hope. Our railway budget rejeced High speed train and instead put double decker intercities. Seems we are not much worried about speed aor may be we are less ambitious.


5 yrs back the previous govt even rejected a Meglev plan between Delhi -Mumbai floated by an NRI consortium. Bullshit reason that they gave was, the money can be used instead to provide drinking water to poor people. Result is that now there in no Meglev nor drinking water. Hope no countries follow such hypocratic decision like the indian govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

India Luxury Train Interior
Mahaparinirvan Special Train, luxury train travel in south India by Golden Chariot, Luxury train tourism in west India by Deccan Odyssey, luxury train tours to heritage sites by Palace on Wheels and Heritage on Wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

luxury train travel in India, from the glamorous Palace on Wheels to the quaint and lesiurely Toy Train

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

This is the newest Rajdhani Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

interior of coaches widely used in India nowadays


----------



## IBRIS

Trivandrum to Cochin on Rajdhani Express


----------



## IBRIS

Maharaja's Express is India's newest luxury train


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

&#160;Luxury Trains in India -&#160; Palace on Wheels







TRAINS RAJASTHAN


----------



## IBRIS

INDIA LUXURY TRAINS
India Luxury Trains,Luxury Train Tours India,Luxury Trains Packages Tours India,Luxury Trains Tourism India,Luxury Rail Tours India


----------



## IBRIS

Royal Orient Train Gujrat to Rajasthan







Shatabadi Express











Breakfast is Served!


----------



## IBRIS

Fairy Queen Train






Metro train



Rajiv Chowk station


----------



## AMOY

These trains are really luxurious, but I think the speed of the train is the first to be considered, especially for large population countries , a large number of high-speed trains can change the crowded situation


----------



## ramiz1236

well these are great I believe...but these trains are off course for tourism purposes ...Pak should have these too to boost tourism & train use..since day by day train use is going down & people are using buses instead...


----------



## sajan

ramiz1236 said:


> well these are great I believe...but these trains are off course for tourism purposes ...Pak should have these too to boost tourism & train use..since day by day train use is going down & people are using buses instead...





> Shatabadi Express


Shatabadi or Rajdhani Express are not tourist train. They are long distance express trains running between cities or states.


----------



## Comet

A relative of mine traveled on Rajdhani Express and found it to be the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

these ugly and over crowded train look way better in a pic on a pakistani forum . loool 

is it intentional the camera trick . lol 

*Indian trains have biggest problem of CRASHING !!!! i would not sit on a indian train for a million rupee. its too dangerous. *
need to correct that first. every month there is some train accident.


----------



## Skeptic

duhastmish said:


> these ugly and over crowded train look way better in a pic on a pakistani forum . loool
> 
> is it intentional the camera trick . lol
> 
> *Indian trains have biggest problem of CRASHING !!!! i would not sit on a indian train for a million rupee. its too dangerous. *
> need to correct that first. every month there is some train accident.


You Sir I believe are being over critical of Indian Railways. 

*Over Crowded *- depends upon the coach you travel in. If you are in a coach with reservation, you will not find a single person without berth (except maybe in last moments of a festive season). If you are traveling without reservation (where the maximum fare from Kashmir to Kanya Kumari would be some Rs.400) you invite inconvenience. It is generally meant for short distances for poorer class.

Globally Indian Railways would provide one of the best value for money. If you want Luxury - Travel 1st AC or Executive Chair Car, you will be surprised to find the condition even better than what is posted here.

FYI there are several classes (Un-Reserved, Sleeper Class(Non-AC), 3 Tier AC, 2 Tier AC, First AC, Non AC Chair CAR, AC Chair Car and Executive AC Chair Car) Off these only Unreserved would be over crowded.

As far as accidents go, there were maybe 2 accidents last year and in ratio to distance travelled and people travelling, it would be much much safer than either travelling by Air, Bus or Car anywhere in the world.

*is it intentional the camera trick . lol *

It is not, How would you come to know if you would never travel by train for a million bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## duhastmish

skeptic - lets not glorify the failures . 
indian railways sux , i seen it all , the station which stink like dog **** , new cannaugh place. i seen the condtion fo trains . i read new paper i guess even a few days back there was an accident.

food is stale, homeless live there , goons are found there . corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buyign tickets.

oh and dont tell me about - palace on wheel or those toy trains - they are well dressed object for foriegner's pleasure. 

just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.

i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.

-accept the problem and try to rectify it------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

duhastmish said:


> skeptic - lets not glorify the failures .
> indian railways sux , i seen it all , the station which stink like dog **** , new cannaugh place. i seen the condtion fo trains . i read new paper i guess even a few days back there was an accident.
> 
> food is stale, homeless live there , goons are found there . corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buyign tickets.
> 
> oh and dont tell me about - palace on wheel or those toy trains - they are well dressed object for foriegner's pleasure.
> 
> just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.
> 
> i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.
> 
> -accept the problem and try to rectify it------



With all due respect, you are not the only one to have stayed / been to abroad.

Why do we always have to consider a US, Canada or any first world countries for comparison. India is a developing country and is it fair to compare with Australia. We have a population of a billion and hundreds of millions struggling to meet their daily bread and butter. *Compare the volume of traffic handled by Indian Railway and the fare it charges and then compare with Australia and Eurail.* Obviously Eurail is better but also look at what it charges. If you are willing to pay that much you will get similar services in "Toy Trains" like Palace on Wheels.

Conditions on Platform I never emphasized and they have to be improved, but for that to happen - Fares would need to be increased. Do you know while facing steep inflation for last 3 years fares have not been increased. 

Blindly comparing to western standards is unfair to a certain extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## duhastmish

dude you just cant get it can you ???? watching from the jingoism prism. 

things are not so bright- i dont wanna go throgu hand show the poor condition of indian railway . 

but just go out and ask any second person on the street about the condtion of indian railway. 

and btw - those empty first class cabin , they dont count not mnay people travel by them. i am talkign of normal class. third class section. where the real poor indian travel. 

just look at the local train in bombay ...... it will shatter few of your false hopes. 

and why should we not compare ???? to world standard, world railways are not at all as sucessful as indian railways. 

the system is screwed up. you just go n check the kitchen try their food in the train that they serve. 

is it too much to ask for : 

A CLEAN TOILET 

SAFE RIDE 

HYGINIC FOOD

COMFORTABLE SEATS 

ON TIME delivery.

oh leave it - i am no preacher here , but these fake propaganda created by many that we are in good conditon is just a hot air balloon,

- btw , i was not comparing to europe or united states i was comparing to 20 yr ol trai nsystem in aus where people hardly use train. 

and one must comapre 

now..... 
dont tell me indian train are safe , 
dont tell me they are o ntime 
dont tell me about food 
dont tell me about cleanliness on train 
dont tell me about condtion of platform 
dont tell me about the goons in trains 
dont tell me of mafia in bihar and mp areas who come to charge you in train 

i know the truth - the condition is horrible , and the reson is not just the politcial body , officlas but the traveller themselve . 

infect commuter are bigger - problem than anybody else!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramiz1236

I agree with Skeptic... 
On euro rail about 1000km of route is costing about 100 euro ..means about $150...While the Indo-Pak rails provides for ssoooooo much cheap....
For example the cheapest plan for Lahore to Karachi which is more than 1200km is just for about $10...so yeah look at this difference too Mr.Ausi...
As I lived in Canada...in $10 u cant even get to Niagara Falls from Toronto on rail which is just about 100km....they charge about $25 for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skeptic

duhastmish said:


> dude you just cant get it can you ???? watching from the jingoism prism.


It is not about jingoism, Simply about realism.



> things are not so bright- i dont wanna go throgu hand show the poor condition of indian railway .


Doing exactly the same...


> but just go out and ask any second person on the street about the condtion of indian railway.
> 
> and btw - those empty first class cabin , they dont count not mnay people travel by them. i am talkign of normal class. third class section. where the real poor indian travel.


Exactly my point. Is there any point in having a World class 3rd Class compartment if it does not serve the basic purpose of being cheap enough / affordable for the poor guy on street.



> just look at the local train in bombay ...... it will shatter few of your false hopes.
> 
> and why should we not compare ???? to world standard, world railways are not at all as sucessful as indian railways.


I have Lived in Mumbai and I know the problem. I have also Live in Delhi and I know the Metro. I know the improvement and I need not compare with MRT in S'pore to know that things are changing for better. You are from the same bunch of NRIs who expect an overnight makeover. Mumbai has introduced newer Trains in Local but can you even imagine the volume of traffic it handles?? and what is the fare??

How many Daily Commuters do you think will be able to afford a daily fare of 100 bucks each way (Regular fare in S'pore is 3$) when 90% of the public earns about Rs. 300 for their days work??



> the system is screwed up. you just go n check the kitchen try their food in the train that they serve.
> 
> is it too much to ask for :
> 
> A CLEAN TOILET
> 
> SAFE RIDE
> 
> HYGINIC FOOD
> 
> COMFORTABLE SEATS
> 
> ON TIME delivery.


Give that food to the Poor Person your heart cries for and ask his opinion then. 



> oh leave it - i am no preacher here , but these fake propaganda created by many that we are in good conditon is just a hot air balloon,
> 
> - btw , i was not comparing to europe or united states i was comparing to 20 yr ol trai nsystem in aus w*here people hardly use train. *


That is the key. You are comparaing to a system where people hardly use train to a system where number of daily commuters is higher than total population of Australia.



> and one must comapre
> 
> now.....
> dont tell me indian train are safe , [
> dont tell me they are o ntime.
> dont tell me about food
> dont tell me about cleanliness on train Travel
> dont tell me about condtion of platform
> dont tell me about the goons in trains
> dont tell me of mafia in bihar and mp areas who come to charge you in train


I wont. 


> i know the truth - the condition is horrible , and the reson is not just the politcial body , officlas but the traveller themselve .
> 
> infect commuter are bigger - problem than anybody else!!!!


The problem is Simple - Money and a vast poor population.


----------



## ramiz1236

duhastmish said:


> i know the truth - the condition is horrible , and the reson is not just the politcial body , officlas but the traveller themselve .



Politicians & managements are the problems....since they corrupt all the profits so no money left for developement


----------



## ramiz1236

Mr Aussie...what have u done for ur country ???

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ramiz1236

ramiz1236 said:


> On euro rail about 1000km of route is costing about 100 euro ..means about $150...While the Indo-Pak rails provides for ssoooooo much cheap....
> For example the cheapest plan for Lahore to Karachi which is more than 1200km is just for about $10...so yeah look at this difference too Mr.Ausi...
> As I lived in Canada...in $10 u cant even get to Niagara Falls from Toronto on rail which is just about 100km....they charge about $25 for that..


????????????????????????


----------



## sob

For both India and Pakistan the priority is to build up an efficient syatem that transports people long distances at relatively low cost and most importantly safely.

If you consider the number of trains that IR runs, the millions of passengers it ferries daily then as a percentage travel by IR is more safe than by Raod or even by Air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Here is my experience with Pakistan railways.

1. Railway stations are mostly in **** condition. Karachi Cantt looks like a station for a city of 100,000. Lahore station was in fact a decent station, but still could be better.

2. The trains run very slow. A Karachi-Lahore journey shouldn't take 24 hours. The tracks are not new, yes, and they should replace them.

3. The trains themselves are VERY clean. This I experienced while riding Karachi-Lahore and back, Karachi-Hyderabad and back, and one way Quetta-Karachi. The bathrooms are very clean as well. They are not even close to overcrowded, and there's enough room to sit for everyone. 

My Karachi-Lahore and back to Karachi on Karachi express was an amazing experience. The whole train was airconditioned and it was a sight seeing the deserts of Sindh and the farms and some factories in Punjab.

4. The trains tend to be on time, or late only by a short amount of time. The longest a train had been late for with me was 2 hours when I was going to Lahore. Some of my indian friends tell me trains are as late as 1 day in india at times.

Now of course this is my limited experience. People may have had worse experience obviously, but I was mostly satisfied with PR.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Ahsan_R said:


> Here is my experience with Pakistan railways.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The trains tend to be on time, or late only by a short amount of time. The longest a train had been late for with me was 2 hours when I was going to Lahore. Some of my indian friends tell me trains are as late as 1 day in india at times.
> *
> Now of course this is my limited experience. People may have had worse experience obviously, but I was mostly satisfied with PR.



One day ??? I have even seen trains running late 40-48 hours .
Having late by 1 hrour is considered at right time in India


----------



## KSRaj

I agree with the line of thinking expressed by Skeptic and Ramiz. But I must add, travelling in the Tube in London was one of my best experience in inter-city travels. For about 5-6 pounds, one could travel anywhere in London. Add to that, the trains/stations were clean, frequency was great.

But having said all that, what India and Pakistan would really need is effecient mega carriers rather than super-fast or luxurious ones. And India has some way to go....


----------



## Jako

though not among the best,when compared to others the kolkata metro stations:except t he spanking new delhi metro:are very clean,trains are tidy too.....they are very frequent........and believe it or not_the longest route costs a mere rs 10-12!.......with no hawkers in the platform or train:the journey is quite and comfortable....and with automatic doors and escalators in every stn/they were huge when started 2 decades back.........but ITS HIGH TIME FOR A UPGRADATION


----------



## Comet

rai.mrityunjay said:


> One day ??? I have even seen trains running late 40-48 hours .
> Having late by 1 hrour is considered at right time in India



same here buddy.... I have traveled on trains getting 24 hours late(at most)


----------



## paritosh

duhastmish said:


> skeptic - lets not glorify the failures .
> indian railways sux , i seen it all , the station which stink like dog **** , new cannaugh place. i seen the condtion fo trains . i read new paper i guess even a few days back there was an accident.


I agree with you on the accident part...but we've had an overhauling done of all the engines in operation...the rail gauges have been upgraded...and touch wood we haven't had many this year.


> food is stale, homeless live there , goons are found there . corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buying tickets.



food is not stale at all!
where did you get that?The Indian railways provides very good food actually...though I prefer not ordering non-veg.but the veg food is very palatable and hygienic...you might have had something from the hawkers or sweet-meat vendors that hop in at every station...well their entry has been banned throughout.
I haven't heard of that amount for free travel...as far as corruption is concerned why only railways it is endemic to this part of the world...not so much in the railways..I mean you can get your bogey/seat shifted for humanitarian reasons...but that's it.


> oh and dont tell me about - palace on wheel or those toy trains - they are well dressed object for foriegner's pleasure.


if you are ready to pay the bill there is no one stopping you from choosing to commute by the palace on wheels...but many can't afford so they choose to go by the normal trains...


> just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.


most people have been to overseas once duhast...it's not just you.
the Indian Railways support more than a million people every day...can anywhere in the world is that replicated?


> i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.


believe it or not..these people actually look upto the Indian railways as an example in running trains efficiently in spite of being over-loaded, under-financed...


> -accept the problem and try to rectify it------


by thinking 1000 times before setting foot into them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

duhastmish said:


> skeptic - lets not glorify the failures .
> indian railways sux , i seen it all , the station which stink like dog **** , new cannaugh place. i seen the condtion fo trains . i read new paper i guess even a few days back there was an accident.
> 
> food is stale, homeless live there , goons are found there . corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buyign tickets.
> 
> oh and dont tell me about - palace on wheel or those toy trains - they are well dressed object for foriegner's pleasure.
> 
> just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.
> 
> i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.
> 
> -accept the problem and try to rectify it------


Agree duhast 100%.

I am surprised to see that Skeptic is not Skeptic at all. Dude you don't deserve that user name. Give it to me!!

Advise for Pakistani friends: If you want to develop Railways in your country, simply *privatize*, let them build tracks through cities cutting across important place. Sacrifice some houses, build a large network, it helps later.

YOu can cross India in less than 10 years. Believe me!! 

Indian Railways suck. THe TTE's there are the one of the most earning bast*rds, they sell reserved tickets in black for extra money(Typically they give the berth to the highest bidder on a first cum first serve basis. If you have money you need not reserve a ticket in advance, never. Just wet the hands of TTE). Dont even bother asking the enquiry guy at the railway station a question twice because you could not hear it the first time because of all the noise. You will hear barks this time. Railways have the worst customer service. Best thing ever happened to Railways is online reservation. No need to stand in a queue for hours(sometimes a good fraction of your actual travel time ) These are like everyday occurences. Many Indians dont even remember them, they get so much used to these. I happeened to be a jackass to remember all this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ramiz1236

well I agree Ruby...but u know what Privatization doesnt work well in Pak..we have seen bad examples of KSE...& my personal believe is that country's assets should not be privatization...
Pak railway is not complex & huge like Indian so it can be greatly handled & development can be really easy & fast... 
The only ONE thing that we require to work on Is corruption ...if we can handle this I believe we can even go ahead then anyone in he world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hutchroy

duhastmish said:


> skeptic - lets not glorify the failures .
> indian railways sux , i seen it all , the station which stink like dog **** , new cannaugh place. i seen the condtion fo trains . i read new paper i guess even a few days back there was an accident.
> 
> food is stale, homeless live there , goons are found there . corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buyign tickets.
> 
> oh and dont tell me about - palace on wheel or those toy trains - they are well dressed object for foriegner's pleasure.
> 
> just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.
> 
> i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.
> 
> -accept the problem and try to rectify it------



*AUSTRALIA :*

*Australian Transport Statistics 2007 : Table 3 Total domestic freight and passenger numbers 2004&#8211;05*

*Passengers 616.270 Million*

*INDIA*

*Indian Railways Year Book 2006-2007*

Figures for the year 2005-2006

Passengers carried

2005 &#8211; 2006 : 5,725 Million i.e. 5.725 Billion

2006 &#8211; 2007 : 6.219 Billion

*The present number of Passengers carried during the Year 2009 &#8211; 2010 should be well over 7.5 Billion and the number of Passenger Trains would be well over 9,000 Daily.*

So stop comparing the Railway facilities in India with those in Australia as Indian Railways carry over Ten Times the Passenger as compared to the Australian Railways.

For your guidance : Mumbai alone handles about One Billion Passengers Annually &#8211; if not more!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arihant

rai.mrityunjay said:


> One day ??? I have even seen trains running late 40-48 hours .
> Having late by 1 hrour is considered at right time in India



It's not old time. Trains are now perfect. I remember last incident when I was just late by half an minute and train gone. Most of experience as of now says they are no perfect time (I live in Ahmedabad)


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

arihant said:


> It's not old time. Trains are now perfect. I remember last incident when I was just late by half an minute and train gone. Most of experience as of now says they are no perfect time (I live in Ahmedabad)



NO that did not happen in old time but 4 - 5 years ago . There was a flood in Gujrat I think , so train took a complete different route , 2 times longer (I am talking about Mumbai - Varanasi train) . But of course trains do not late this much under normal condition .

And 1 -2 hour late for a long run train is acceptable (At least in UP )


----------



## Skeptic

rubyjackass said:


> Agree duhast 100%.
> 
> I am surprised to see that Skeptic is not Skeptic at all. Dude you don't deserve that user name. Give it to me!!



Why should I give it to you when you deserve the "jackass"bit perfectly ...




> Indian Railways suck. THe TTE's there are the one of the most earning bast*rds, they sell reserved tickets in black for extra money(Typically they give the berth to the highest bidder on a first cum first serve basis. If you have money you need not reserve a ticket in advance, never. Just wet the hands of TTE).


Really is that so!!. Ever heard of the railway reservation website: IRCTC Online Passenger Reservation System If you have the money go for the Tatkal reservation dude... why do you have to goto the TTE for this.

And all those TTEs CAN sell is maybe 2-3 berths which are left vacant as their user misses the train and never bothers to cancel the tickets rest all the reservations are done on a computerized system with little to no hanky panky.



> Dont even bother asking the enquiry guy at the railway station a question twice because you could not hear it the first time because of all the noise. You will hear barks this time.


And not a single word about the unified nationalized helpline for train running information?? maybe you never bothered with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trickey

Final word on railways, world over:
1. Don't even think of operating on gas, diesel. Electrify 100&#37;.
2. Goods train should be 100% high-speed. No exceptions. Operate at high profit margin. There is no competition except for ocean transport between costal cities.
3. High-speed dedicated interstate passenger corridor end-to-end. No stops. Almost certainly will operate at a loss. Offset by enhancing "in-flight" entertainment, advertisements and attaching goods compartments. Do not compromise on the express speed.
4. Airport like security in passenger stations. Separate luggage compartment.


----------



## ramiz1236

trickey said:


> Final word on railways, world over:
> 1. Don't even think of operating on gas, diesel. Electrify 100%.
> 2. Goods train should be 100% high-speed. No exceptions. Operate at high profit margin. There is no competition except for ocean transport between costal cities.
> 3. High-speed dedicated interstate passenger corridor end-to-end. No stops. Almost certainly will operate at a loss. Offset by enhancing "in-flight" entertainment, advertisements and attaching goods compartments. Do not compromise on the express speed.
> 4. Airport like security in passenger stations. Separate luggage compartment.



we know all this...Anything NEW ??


----------



## trickey

ramiz1236 said:


> we know all this...Anything NEW ??



You do? I just made up all that during a boring presentation.


----------



## sob

I remember the time when I was a kid travelling by train for long distances one had to carry their bedding roll as the berth was just a wooden plank. Also we had to carry those surahis for cold water.

By 80s the situation had changed and IR switched over to padded berths and carrying the Bedding roll was a thing of the past.

In 90s with Airconditioned Coaches becoming normal you just had to carry your luggage and the IR would provide you with pillows, sheet and even a blanket.

Today with the Rajdhani's and shatabdis the travel has become very comfortable and even the punctuality has improved a lot.

One interesting side note not many people would be knowing Delhi-Habaibganj (Bhopal) train is a ISO 9002 certified train. The trian has been audited wrt to the service levels and also the general upkeep of the compartments, maintenance of the coaches etc.


----------



## AyanRay

trickey said:


> Final word on railways, world over:
> 1. Don't even think of operating on gas, diesel. Electrify 100%.
> 2. Goods train should be 100% high-speed. No exceptions. Operate at high profit margin. There is no competition except for ocean transport between costal cities.
> 3. High-speed dedicated interstate passenger corridor end-to-end. No stops. Almost certainly will operate at a loss. Offset by enhancing "in-flight" entertainment, advertisements and attaching goods compartments. Do not compromise on the express speed.
> 4. Airport like security in passenger stations. Separate luggage compartment.



Yaa right, we want all these. 
But wait, u forgot to add that no fares should be increased, 
And in case u are not happy with something, u should have the right to blow up railway tracts, destroy railway coaches and its properties

We people should change our attitude first before trying to change others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

indians should have let the bugger stay in his job to wash away some , if not all, of his sins. 


Lalu plans bullet trains in India

Fresh from a ride on Japan's [ Images ] famed bullet train, Railway Minister Lalu Prasad on Monday said his ministry was in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing the high-speed trains on certain routes. 
"The day is not far off when the bullet train will run in the country," Prasad said. "We are in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing bullet train on certain routes," he said.

About the possible routes for running such trains, he said "we are examining the possibilities of running it on some routes including Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Delhi-Chandigarh and Delhi-Patna".

During his visit to Japan last week, Prasad had got a first hand experience of the fast trains travelling from Tokyo to Kyoto at a speed of about 300 km per hour.

Asked about his bullet train experience, he said "It was very good. The bullet trains are well managed in Japan."

Meanwhile, the Railways have invited global tenders for conducting pre-feasibility study of high-speed train corridor on the Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar route.

The study will focus on technicalities, financial and operational viability of the project, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

Besides the Delhi-Amritsar route, the Railways have decided to conduct pre-feasibility studies for four more high-speed passenger routes.

The routes are Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Hyderabad- Dornakal-Vijaywada-Chennai, Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore- Ernakulam and Howrah-Haldia.


----------



## Bhushan

*The new Sciencexpress has started its tour. The exhibition train is to stop in 51 Indian cities, 40 of which were not on the route of its first itinerary. Departing from Delhi, the train will travel across a wide variety of Indias federal states, such as Punjab, Assam, West Bengal, Kerala and even Tamil Nadu, the southernmost state in India, covering nearly 17,000 kilometres in 180 days. The objective of this second trip is to attract young people to the exhibition in particular, and to spark their passion for science and technology. To this end, the Max Planck Society and its German exhibition partners have donated the majority of the exhibits to the Department of Science and Technology after the first successful journey. The new Sciencexpress is a modified version of the former Science Express.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhushan

*Indian Railways set to become net savvy*

You can travel by train in India and still remain connected with some long-distance trains set to get Wi-Fi connectivity.

Premier trains like the Rajdhani Express and the Shatabdi Express and even the Jan Shatabdi Express will be the first ones to be provided with the facility, officials of the Mumbai-headquartered Western Railway said.

The state-run RailTel Corp of India Ltd has carried out Wi-Fi connectivity tests on a few trains.

"The tests have proved that passengers will experience seamless connectivity on running trains. Considering the revenue it will yield, the project is being given top priority," said Satya Prakash, divisional railway manager of Western Railway.

Apart from enabling passengers to stay connected on moving trains, RailTel also plans to provide Wi-Fi connectivity at select railway stations to allow commuters to work on laptops and palmtops.

"Important stations in Mumbai like Chhattrapti Shivaji Terminus, Churchgate, Mumbai Central and Dadar will be among the first in the country to become Wi-Fi enabled," said Prakash.

A RailTel source told IANS: "RailTel will provide Wi-Fi connectivity at 500 stations. In addition, call centres would be set up at 14 stations by the year-end to provide quick information services about the arrival and departures of trains and the reservation status by simply dialling 139.

"We will soon be short-listing the trains and stations where Internet service would be made available."

RailTel will also be setting up local area network (LAN) to provide Wi-Fi connectivity within stations. It is also looking at providing Wi-Fi connectivity to tourists visiting small towns through the LAN.

"A wireless LAN will be created in the coaches through transmitters placed inside them. Besides, a roof-mounted antenna would catch the signal from towers which are being set up at railway stations," he said.

RailTel also plans to set up 250 cyber cafes at railway stations across India. It already operates nine fully air-conditioned cyber cafés offering Internet browsing, Internet telephony, video-conferencing and audio-video chatting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

*New Delhi Railway Station By 2010*

The New Delhi railway station is getting a sleek new look. From new infrastructure to technological enhancements, the station is on track to reach world-class status by 2010.Other than completion of the mammoth Route Relay Interlocking System (RRI), that came after circuiting an area of about 3.5km using 700km of cables, the station plans to offer a lot more to its passengers by the year-end. A sprawling new building with enhanced passenger amenities, international graphic signs, disabled-friendly platforms, shopping arcade, food court and the list goes on.The completion of the first part of the renovation came at a cost of Rs 71 crore. Apart from the route relay interlocking system that costed Indian Railways Rs 27 crore, the maintenance facility of the station has also been upgraded by the addition of a track. A new track has also been added to remove the bottleneck from the Sadar Bazaar side.&#8216;&#8216;The completion of RRI has made sure that there was no conflicting movement on the tracks. Not just that, the RRI will also drastically reduce the chances of rail traffic congestion,&#8217;&#8217; said a Northern railway spokesperson.The entire RRI system is controlled from power cabin where the operators have a layout in front of them indicating the occupied and unoccupied tracks. With RRI capable of handling 1,278 routes, the station has also entered the Guiness Book of World Records. According to a railway official, the transformation of New Delhi Railway Station is not just because of the Commonwealth Games but also to handle 8-12&#37; growth in passenger traffic in last 2-3 years. Northern Railways chief spokesperson, Rajiv Saxena said, &#8220;With the increase in passenger rush, its not just the rail traffic that has to be smoothened but facilities for passengers comfort are also to be added. To meet this demand, railways is carrying out the required changes.&#8217;&#8217; The station has also added four platforms (two of which are to be completed shortly), which will ease out the problem of trains getting held up because of the unavailability of platforms. Saxena added, &#8216;&#8216;Going by the fact that the during the peak seasons the station handles more than 4 lakh passengers, the additional platforms will also offer greater passenger space.&#8221; The new 80,000-square foot station building at the Ajmeri gate entrance will only make things better. According to a railway official, it will be a state-of-the-art building. Expected to be ready by December-end, it will have a touch-screen enquiry system, plasma TV but also an AC ticketing area. The building will also house both AC and non-AC waiting rooms and dormitories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhushan

duhastmish said:


> food is stale,


IRCTC provides excellent quality food. Have a look....

*BREAKFAST*






http://www.beginningwithi.com/images/india/2008/IMG_3296.jpg

*LUNCH & DINNER*


















> corruption exist even in railways i heard that you can pay a amount nd get away without buyign tickets.


I advice you to travel at least once without ticket in a medium or long distance train and you will come to know truth yourself. Either you will pay huge fine or landup behind bars.



> just go overseas once, and you will find out how riduclous indian railways is.



With due respect sir please don't brag about overseas. Most of the members have been overseas. Ofcouses they have better trains but Indian Railways is well respected there also and thats why a Railways Minster was asked to deliver lecture on the management of Indian Railways at top management schools in the world. 
Take an examle....
Delhi Chennai is around 2184km and if travel by second class non AC you just have to pay Rs.500 and for AC2tire only Rs.1960.But still railways manages to fetch a record profit of Rs.25000crore.



> i grew up in aus, and seen even the small town shyt arse train about 20 yr earlier which were way better than the current indian trains.


Exactly India is not Australia.The main objective of Indian railways is a transport system for a beggar to millionaire. You find all the classes in Indian Railways and Indian railways don't think about the elite class like you. 



> -accept the problem and try to rectify it------ :cheers


Accepted the problem. The problem is you never travelled by train yet you think expert of the field. To rectify this problem please travel by train at least once.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhushan

The Lifeline Express or Jeevan Rekha Express is a mobile hospital train run by the Impact India Foundation. It was developed in collaboration with the Indian Railways and Health Ministry and has been funded by Impact UK, international charitable sources, Indian corporate houses and individuals. It started on 16 July 1991; so far the service has benefitted 400,000 Indians in the remotest rural parts of the country over the course of approximately ninety-three projects.

Currently in its sixteenth year, the Lifeline express now operates two trains. Similar projects have also been started, notably the Jibon Tori project in Bangladesh. Other countries, such as China and Zimbabwe, have come forward to start their Lifeline Express on which major surgeries have been performed to restore movement, hearing, sight and correction of clefts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhushan

The Fairy Queen, built in 1855, is the world's oldest steam locomotive in regular operation today, plying between New Delhi to Alwar in India. The locomotive was certified by the Guinness Book of Records to be the oldest operational locomotive after the Rajasthan government invoked it in 2004 to lug a deluxe train in order to boost tourism in the area. The Fairy Queen is run on the lines of the Palace on Wheels, the internationally renowned luxury train.

The Fairy Queen was constructed in Leeds, England in 1855, and reached Calcutta in the same year where it was christened as the Fairy Queen. The locomotive was given its serial number 22, by its then owner, The East Indian Railway. It began to haul light mail trains between Howrah and Ranigunj, but was soon consigned to line construction duty in the state of Bihar, where it served until 1909. The locomotive spent the next thirty-four years on a pedestal outside the Howrah Railway Station near Calcutta. In 1943, the locomotive was shifted to the Railway Zonal Training School at Chandausi, where it served as a curiosity object for many of the students based there. In 1972, the Indian government bequeathed heritage status to the engine, rendering it a national treasure. The locomotive was spruced up and given a special spot in the newly built National Rail Museum, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi.

In 1997, after the runaway success of the Palace on Wheels, the locomotive was restored to full working order in preparation for its first mainline journey in 88 years and its return to commercial service on July 18 that year. The two-day excursion sees the train plying from New Delhi to Alwar to the Sariska Tiger Reserve. The train pulled by this locomotive can accommodate thirty-eight passengers and the ticket is priced at Rs. 7,500 for adults and Rs. 3,750 for children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhushan

notting hill said:


> indians should have let the bugger stay in his job to wash away some , if not all, of his sins.
> 
> 
> Lalu plans bullet trains in India
> 
> Fresh from a ride on Japan's [ Images ] famed bullet train, Railway Minister Lalu Prasad on Monday said his ministry was in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing the high-speed trains on certain routes.
> "The day is not far off when the bullet train will run in the country," Prasad said. "We are in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing bullet train on certain routes," he said.
> 
> About the possible routes for running such trains, he said "we are examining the possibilities of running it on some routes including Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Delhi-Chandigarh and Delhi-Patna".
> 
> During his visit to Japan last week, Prasad had got a first hand experience of the fast trains travelling from Tokyo to Kyoto at a speed of about 300 km per hour.
> 
> Asked about his bullet train experience, he said "It was very good. The bullet trains are well managed in Japan."
> 
> Meanwhile, the Railways have invited global tenders for conducting pre-feasibility study of high-speed train corridor on the Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar route.
> 
> The study will focus on technicalities, financial and operational viability of the project, said a senior Railway Ministry official.
> 
> Besides the Delhi-Amritsar route, the Railways have decided to conduct pre-feasibility studies for four more high-speed passenger routes.
> 
> The routes are Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Hyderabad- Dornakal-Vijaywada-Chennai, Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore- Ernakulam and Howrah-Haldia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

hahahahaha idiots !!!!!! go and eat your feet first......


*now go and read the news paper of today. how many people dead and how many injured . and realize how screwed up and unsafe indian railways is. *

I will still retain my point of view , indian railways is scary for its accident , unhygienic food is stale , toilets dont work never on time etc ........

list is long but - then again why would i need to prove it , to jingoistic people blindfolded.

happy journey !!!! in your rail ..

*we the indian youth have to realize : wake up or die !!!!! choice is simple . *


----------



## Skeptic

duhastmish said:


> hahahahaha idiots !!!!!! go and eat your feet first......
> 
> 
> *now go and read the news paper of today. how many people dead and how many injured . and realize how screwed up and unsafe indian railways is. *
> 
> I will still retain my point of view , indian railways is scary for its accident , unhygienic food is stale , toilets dont work never on time etc ........
> 
> list is long but - then again why would i need to prove it , to jingoistic people blindfolded.
> 
> happy journey !!!! in your rail ..
> 
> *we the indian youth have to realize : wake up or die !!!!! choice is simple . *



This has been the first mishap since 2006. And these things are known as accidents. Let me remind you of the esteemed Austrailian RailwayJust from NSW and Victoria and Since 2000))


June 5, 2007: A semi-trailer truck collided at a level crossing southbound V/Line passenger train north of the town of Kerang, killing 11 onboard the train.[1] (2007_Kerang_train_crash)

November 16, 2003: More than 60 people were injured when a Ballarat-bound train was derailed after colliding with a car that had been deliberately left on the track.[2]

November 12, 2003: A stationary Bendigo-bound V/Line "Sprinter" train is hit by another V/Line train at Spencer Street.

March 16, 2003: Sydney to Melbourne standard gauge freight train derails at Chiltern, fouling the adjacent broad gauge line. Due to poor communication between train control centres, a V/Line service was not warned in enough time and struck the wreckage, with no serious injuries.[3]

February 3, 2003: A runaway M>Train operated Comeng suburban train travels the length of the Broadmeadows line before smashing into a stationary V/Line train at Spencer Street Station.[4]

October 2002: a B-Double semi trailer collided with a heritage steam train at Benalla. Three people were killed and a fourth received severe burns when the locomotive rolled onto its side.[5] [6] [7] The driver of the truck was charged but later acquitted of culpable driving.

June 18, 2002: Two Connex suburban trains crash head-on at Epping railway station, Melbourne when a driver, incapacitated by a migraine, goes through a stop signal.[8]

June 5, 2001: Two suburban trains collide at Footscray Station.[9]
July 26, 2000: An empty city-bound suburban train crashes into a stationary train at Homesglen Station.

March 31, 2000: Derailment of a Hitachi train at Richmond station.


Cowan train disaster, 
Main article: Cowan rail disaster

On the 6th May , an electric interurban train travelling south between Newcastle and Sydney collided into the back of a chartered heritage tourist train, killing six and injuring 99 people. The heritage train (led by steam locomotive 3801) had stalled on the Cowan bank, and dumped sand onto the track to increase traction resulting in a wrong side signal failure. Four fatalities resulted when the rear carriage of the heritage train was crushed by the impact from the electric interurban train. The driver and his cab companion in the electric train were also killed. An interim ban was placed on heritage train operation in New South Wales following this disaster.[10]
[edit]
Glenbrook train disaster, 
Main article: Glenbrook train disaster

On 3 December an interurban passenger train collided with the rear of the Indian Pacific long distance passenger train waiting at a failed signal resulting in seven fatalities.
[edit]
Waterfall train disaster, 2003
Main article: Waterfall train disaster

On 31st of January 2003, a driver of a southbound interurban electric passenger train travelling from Sydney to Wollongong suffered a heart attack, causing the train to derail at high speed south of Waterfall station, resulting in seven fatalities and multiple injuries.

Compare the number of Incidents and no. of trains run / Commuters
traveling before opening your big mouth.

Now eat your words and shut the fcuk up you Monster - Stop laughing at untimely death of innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

duhastmish said:


> hahahahaha idiots !!!!!! go and eat your feet first......
> 
> 
> *now go and read the news paper of today. how many people dead and how many injured . and realize how screwed up and unsafe indian railways is. *
> 
> I will still retain my point of view , indian railways is scary for its accident , unhygienic food is stale , toilets dont work never on time etc ........
> 
> list is long but - then again why would i need to prove it , to jingoistic people blindfolded.
> 
> happy journey !!!! in your rail ..
> 
> *we the indian youth have to realize : wake up or die !!!!! choice is simple . *



replace the indian with pakistani and u get the same here !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen

duhastmish said:


> hahahahaha idiots !!!!!! go and eat your feet first......
> 
> 
> *now go and read the news paper of today. how many people dead and how many injured . and realize how screwed up and unsafe indian railways is. *
> 
> I will still retain my point of view , indian railways is scary for its accident , unhygienic food is stale , toilets dont work never on time etc ........
> 
> list is long but - then again why would i need to prove it , to jingoistic people blindfolded.
> 
> happy journey !!!! in your rail ..
> 
> *we the indian youth have to realize : wake up or die !!!!! choice is simple . *



Bro I disagree with you it is doing an excellent job with respect to the amount of people it carries.I want Sreedaran as the railway minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

praveen said:


> I want Sreedaran as the railway minister



yeh mate !!! that will do railways some favour, but then again its too much politics , you know how every railway minster is too busy keeping their own region in lime light. 

but still this guy is good and i bet not just me but most people will respect him and want him to be incharge. ( btw there must millions of sreedaran in india - but the process to get in the top position make them corrupt ) 


------x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

and no mate, i dont agree - that indian railway is good, its horrible right now, they must look to upgrade it .. too many goons, not on time , food is bad, toilets horrible , people without tix travelling.

btw new thing i heard today was - most of the milkman come from train - via UP , and they stop the train anyplace they want just pull the chain. and they dont travel with tickets. 

--x-x-x-x-x-x------------------



> Now eat your words and shut the fcuk up you Monster - Stop laughing at untimely death of innocents.



idiot i was not laughing at those who died *but i was laughing at those who want to die, and must die for supporting the bad condition with their jingoism. *

and people will die more n more. untill they make Indian railway commutable.


----------



## praveen

duhastmish said:


> yeh mate !!! that will do railways some favour, but then again its too much politics , you know how every railway minster is too busy keeping their own region in lime light.
> 
> but still this guy is good and i bet not just me but most people will respect him and want him to be incharge. ( btw there must millions of sreedaran in india - but the process to get in the top position make them corrupt )
> 
> 
> ------x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x
> 
> and no mate, i dont agree - that indian railway is good, its horrible right now, they must look to upgrade it .. too many goons, not on time , food is bad, toilets horrible , people without tix travelling.
> 
> btw new thing i heard today was - most of the milkman come from train - via UP , and they stop the train anyplace they want just pull the chain. and they dont travel with tickets.
> 
> --x-x-x-x-x-x------------------
> 
> 
> 
> idiot i was not laughing at those who died *but i was laughing at those who want to die, and must die for supporting the bad condition with their jingoism. *
> 
> and people will die more n more. untill they make Indian railway commutable.


I was under the same impression when I travelled in north.But the Southern railway divisions are a class part.Peoples attitude also counts brother.


----------



## Skeptic

duhastmish said:


> idiot i was not laughing at those who died *but i was laughing at those who want to die, and must die for supporting the bad condition with their jingoism. *
> 
> and people will die more n more. untill they make Indian railway commutable.


Jackass (Since you seem too fond of name calling, I'll oblige), All I wanted to tell you that accidents happen everywhere. The examples of some of them were quoted along with it, which you easily ignored.

It is not in our culture to laugh at untimely death of even our enemies leave alone death of fellow innocent and poor countrymen (yes it was the unreserved coach which was worst hit).



praveen said:


> I was under the same impression when I travelled in north.But the Southern railway divisions are a class part.Peoples attitude also counts brother.



It is not only about the attitude but also financial conditon and education. South Indians are overall better educated and financially better off than north (UP, Bihar). This reflects in the condition and means of travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathruvinasakh

ramiz1236 said:


> Mr Aussie...what have u done for ur country ???


Shiiitting in the shittt hole.
Just ignore this guy folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathruvinasakh

Guys stop bashing IR.

It is one of those few gov organisations running under profits and giving free travel to the poor who can afford traveling from point A to B.

It is one of those mighty gov organisations with over 1.5 million employees and with revenues of over $25 billion.

Every railways has their own sort of failures.Hence IR is no exception.But considering the size,one has to be liberal here in commenting IR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramiz1236

/////////////////////////


----------



## ramiz1236

Quote:
Originally Posted by ramiz1236 View Post
Mr Aussie...what have u done for ur country ???



sathruvinasakh said:


> Shiiitting in the shittt hole.
> Just ignore this guy folks.




ohhh I though that hole is your ***** face....
1st read the whole thread then say ur shits...

btw DIDNT U NOTICED SO MANY *THANKS* AROUND THAT POST...here is another shhitt in hole..i mean ur face...
Ur dad Skeptic also thanked me...another **** isnt it ??

Next time mind the language bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajeev

I dont know how people can compare a rail service in developed country to a developing country.

In developed country, long distance travel by train is mostly used for leisure and hence the service provided. On the top of it, all this long distance trains are owned and operated by private companies ie. for profit and for better service. Most people who travel otherwise use "aeroplane" and not train.

Whereas trains in India - a developing country, long distance travel is mostly by train - especially, for middle-class and poor which is vast amount of population. So, for what it is doing, I feel like India is doing a good job.

Where it just costs Rs. 500 for second-class tier to travel from Delhi to Chennai. Compare that to A$ 1300 to travel from Melborne to Perth. If you really want to pay kind of money and use it for leisure, compare the service to Maharaja train. 

Dont compares apples to oranges - it does not make sense to any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trickey

duhastmish said:


> hahahahaha idiots !!!!!! go and eat your feet first......
> 
> 
> *now go and read the news paper of today. how many people dead and how many injured . and realize how screwed up and unsafe indian railways is. *
> 
> I will still retain my point of view , indian railways is scary for its accident , unhygienic food is stale , toilets dont work never on time etc ........
> 
> list is long but - then again why would i need to prove it , to jingoistic people blindfolded.
> 
> happy journey !!!! in your rail ..
> 
> *we the indian youth have to realize : wake up or die !!!!! choice is simple . *




Indian Railways kills/maims with impunity. They will keep killing/maiming till the cost of insurance reflects the incident rates. If the railways had to pay Rs. 5 cr instead of the Rs. 5L that they pay for every murder or mutilation, these incidents will disappear. Life is too cheap at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

trickey said:


> Indian Railways kills/maims with impunity. They will keep killing/maiming till the cost of insurance reflects the incident rates. If the railways had to pay Rs. 5 cr instead of the Rs. 5L that they pay for every murder or mutilation, these incidents will disappear. Life is too cheap at the moment.



tricky these buggers wont understand it they are blinded by the jingoism. 

these are the kind of people : why india is poor and their jingoism doesnt help them either - they stay poor too. 

and in reality i dont give a ***'s arse about them. because i am happy.

and i am still doign enough for this country. way more than these blogger will be ever do , they just crab here on the internet, the 256 kbps connection fee going from their dad's pocket. 

life in india is too cheap. nomatter how much i hate these lazy arse , fellow countrymen , i still hate to see them dying. wish they get a couple of brain cells and realise: 

the only way to solve the porblme is by facing it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

NEW DELHI RLY STATION---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skydrill_2

wow, indian railways are magnificent!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

slightly off topic question. 
Are most Signs in India in Hindi, English, and Urdu?


----------



## Cherokee

Rusty said:


> slightly off topic question.
> Are most Signs in India in Hindi, English, and Urdu?



Depends on which Part of the country you are in  . Signs can be in at least 10 to 15 different languages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Trolla-Lala said:


> Depends on which Part of the country you are in



New Delhi for example. 
Are all the signs in the 3 languages?


----------



## Sashan

Rusty said:


> slightly off topic question.
> Are most Signs in India in Hindi, English, and Urdu?




Depending upon the state - but Indian railways uses 3 languages for their sign boards. Local language, Hindi and English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

Rusty said:


> New Delhi for example.
> Are all the signs in the 3 languages?



mostly like i have seen in india in bangalorre its english+regional language+hindi......if the urdu speaking population is high in areas like lucknow,hyderabad,ghaziabad,allahabad,etc etc....so +urdu........as far i searched from google.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseman

Nice post but please don't compare USA with developing countries. Developing countries have their own problems to solve. Thanks to GOD that you are born in USA not in Sudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

wiseman said:


> Nice post but please don't compare USA with developing countries. Developing countries have their own problems to solve. Thanks to GOD that you are born in USA not in Sudan.



?????????

RAIPUR RLY STN--











ONE IS LOCAL TRAIN TERMINAL THE OTHER IS DOMESTIC.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

AMOY said:


> Why is Pakistan not to develop high-speed railway&#65311;China's railway industry on Speed of 200 km-350km has already matured and could be applied in Pakistan


It's all about finances. Even India could not afford these high speed trains till last year. But now are planning to do so in stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

HYDERABAD RLY STN--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

NAGPUR RLY STN--


----------



## Abingdonboy

Navi Mumbai's Seawoods Train Station:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skydrill_2

.
A MASSIVE CABLE STAYED BRIDGE BEING BUILT BEHIND NAGPUR STN......I THINK ITS VOMPLETE NOW AS IT IS 3YR OLD PIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DM station:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skydrill_2

VIZAG RLY STN--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

Guys post real pics please not the animated pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

Abingdonboy said:


> DM station:



I GUESS DELHI OR ANY METRO DOES NOT BELONG TO INDIAN RLYS.....SO NO POINT POSTING PICS....PLZZ

SCIENCE EXPRESS TRAIN--

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skydrill_2

GOLDEN CHARIOTT, KARNATAKA--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New double-deck A/C carriage built by IR for IR:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pak railways is shyt only b/c of corruption and mismanagement...its way over-staffed too

in months it could become profitable and very lucrative if there was discipline and good planning.....who wants to invest in it now; some horribly managed state enterprise owned by a government of crooks and liars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skydrill_2

INDIAN RLYS AC --

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sorry...but you call THAT first class?


----------



## skydrill_2

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> sorry...but you call THAT first class?



no,its not 1st class its simply ac.....2 tier

and the coaches were manufactured in 1990s.....

modern coaches are more modern but there is a lack of pics......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> sorry...but you call THAT first class?


Varies from train to train...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

+food day and night is included with other services for just only 4000 pakistani rupees.....indian rupees 2000.....

more double decker trains--











AC EXECUTIVE (2 TIER) CLASS-






RAILWAY WORKER CLEANING TRAIN--






RAJADHANI TRAIN--

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skydrill_2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skydrill_2

2nd class duronto meal--






1st class is much better

DURONTO EXPRESS--






ONBOARD BREAKFAST--

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Gorakhpur railway station(U.P.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

LUNCH--






SNACKS--






DINNER--






LUXURY TRAINS--

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Rusty said:


> New Delhi for example.
> Are all the signs in the 3 languages?



YES states like Delhi,U.P.,MP, Bihar, Jharkhand,Rajasthan ,Haryana, etc use Urdu, English and Hindi but other states use their native language instead of Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

BHOPAL SHATABDI EXPRESS--INDIA'S ONE OF THE FASTEST TRAINS AT 180KMPH( MAX 195 KMPH)--




































NEW BHEEM INDIAN RAILWAY ENGINE PRODUCED IN INDIA CAPABLE OF RUNNING AT 230 KMPH SOON GONNA BE LAUNCHED--

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skydrill_2

AUTOMATED TICKET MACHINES--






INDIAN RAILWAYS TOO HAS DEDICATED WEBSITE FOR RAIL BOOKING--

https://www.irctc.co.in/

http://www.http://indianrailways.gov.in/

TRAINS ON SCHEDULE











MUMBAI- AHMEDABAD SHATABDI CHUGGING AT 120KMPH--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> sorry...but you call THAT first class?


 
It's second class AC....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k&#7779;am&#257;

To all the aussies/ukiess

I am a Mumbaikar. I travel in trains which carry the same amount of people within Mumbai, that probably would be your railways quota for whole week. And yes I am talking about a single 15 bogie train running form Virar to Churchgate (64km). Numerically we are talking about 7.24 Million people. Normally there are *14 to 16 standing passengers per square metre of floor space. *But we never complain. Reason ??
1. Mumbaikars like speed and swiftness.
2. Frequency of these trains
3. Timeliness. You can miss a train by a sec if u do not follow the time table





Though an old image it shows the amt of people travelling per train. This image is of CST.





A moderately crowded train.

In Mumbai people travelling in these trains are not frowned upon. Instead these are the lifelines. Even when packed 140% these trains run at-most a delay of 1sec and frequency between them is now 3mins. These trains do not have specialized lanes, passenger long-dist trains also use the same track. 

So Mr. Aussiee/ Ukiee tell me a single railway system in the whole wide world which can handle the super-crush-load of 14 to 16 standing passengers per square metre of floor space, travelling at 50km/hr (sometimes touching 80km/hr at few stretches), maintaining a maximum delay of 1sec and having a frequency of 3 mins ???

Yes our railway service may not win any prizes in Beauty contest, but when u speak business nothing beats Mumbai Suburban Rail service. The same can be extrapolated for Indian Railway.

Regards.

Note: U ppl have way more traffic accidents (your most favored means of transport, correct me if I am wrong) than our train accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skydrill_2

INDIAN FREIGHT TRAINS--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

When i first time travelled in indian railway i felt like i gone back to 1970 s .. It sucks big time


----------



## skydrill_2

^^^i guess things have changed.......


----------



## zip

Dont know yar ..but i think suffering days for our railways is coming to an end ..


----------



## lepziboy

skydrill_2 said:


> TANKS GETTING CARRIED BY INDIAN ARMED FORCES TRAIN--


 
which tanks are those?


----------



## skydrill_2

^^^i dont know but they did carried a t-90 tank too--






this is the tank--


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

skydrill_2 said:


> TANKS GETTING CARRIED BY INDIAN ARMED FORCES TRAIN--



Thats not Indian Railways..those are not IA tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

^^^ IA FULL FORM??? if yes, then my bad!

and i posted the video which is indian tank carried by indian rlys.....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

skydrill_2 said:


> ^^^ IA FULL FORM??? if yes, then my bad!
> 
> and i posted the video which is indian tank carried by indian rlys.....




Its the PLA.


Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

AC first class in non-rajdhani (defers from train to train)--






Howrah mail upper class sleeper coupe--






this train capable of running 220kmph without bogies and 185kmph with bogies--






IRCTC logo--

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

IBRIS said:


>


*Wow! Beautiful!!* .........................I mean the hostesses!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakindia

^^^haha naughty one!!


----------



## OrionHunter

ramiz1236 said:


> Mr Aussie...what have u done for ur country ???


If that Indian origin Ausie poster *duhastmish* is sooo pissed off at the Indian Railways, why the fu@k doesn't he go back to racist Australia where he can get his a$$ screwed for being an Asian? Then we won't have to listen to his twaddle out here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OrionHunter

debashish_j20 said:


> NEW DELHI RLY STATION---


$10 million spent on upgrading the station and NO BL00DY CHAIRS?  WTF? This is why we can never aspire for 'super power' status due to our *'chalta hai'* attitude!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

OrionHunter said:


> $10 million spent on upgrading the station and NO BL00DY CHAIRS?  WTF? This is why we can never aspire for 'super power' status due to our *'chalta hai'* attitude!!



Aap to aise bol rahe hain jaise chairs lagi ho to sab log usi pe baithenge...

by the way their are many chairs over their but we cant sit on then in recline position or I can say pair pasaar kar ...
many of the people come to stations for sleeping it`s seems ... typical Indian "aadat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

^^^this a 2009 video during inaugration, they have huge seating capacity!






although media hyped it as world class, its not world class at all but standard!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

PANIPAT: A Chandigarh Railway Claim Tribunal has granted compensation to the families of two Pakistani nationals, who had died in the 2007 Samjhauta train blast.

Their lawyer, Momin Malik, said this was for the *first time *that the tribunal has ordered compensation through the Indian high commission.

The orders were passed on *April 18* and sent to the victim families. Malik said that still *30 compensation cases belonging to Pakistani and Indian civilians *are pending before the tribunal.

The compensation of *Rs 4 lakh each *has been awarded to Zubeda Begum and Zahida Begum, both residents of North Karachi in Pakistan, he said.

*Sixty-eight *people, mostly Pakistani civilians, were killed in the blast.

Following the blast, Zubeda and Zahida along with their kin had arrived in India and after identifying their husbands, Wahid Khan and Salim Khan, took their bodies to Pakistan.

After the Union government announced compensations for the victims of the blasts, the two got in touch with Panipat lawyer Malik and *filed a petition with the Railway Claim Tribunal on July 27, 2010.*

The tribunal awarded the *compensation along with a 6% interest per annum from the date of filing of the claim application.
*
The tribunal asked the ministry of railways to arrange for the *payment of the compensation to the two women through Indian High Commission in Islamabad as no Pakistani national is allowed to open a bank account in the country without prior permission from the Reserve Bank of India.
*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ms-compensation/articleshow/14697805.cms:cry:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The first Aim for Pakistan should be to make a LOCOMOTIVE Made in Pakistan , with Pakistani Engineering 

THAT SHOULD BE THE FIRST GOAL , in which we should invest 100-200 million dollars if need be 
with out knowledge to make a Locomotives , we will be begging for Locomotives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The first Aim for Pakistan should be to make a LOCOMOTIVE Made in Pakistan , with Pakistani Engineering
> 
> THAT SHOULD BE THE FIRST GOAL , in which we should invest 100-200 million dollars if need be
> with out knowledge to make a Locomotives , we will be begging for Locomotives




For that you need to get rid off those corrupted politicians......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The first Aim for Pakistan should be to make a LOCOMOTIVE Made in Pakistan , with Pakistani Engineering
> 
> THAT SHOULD BE THE FIRST GOAL , in which we should invest 100-200 million dollars if need be
> with out knowledge to make a Locomotives , we will be begging for Locomotives


 
The first aim for Pakistan should be to do maintenance of locomotives given by brotherly nation China ..
You already have more than 100 locomotives in garage eagerly waiting for maintenance 

Building a locomotive is a long way ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faizahmad

Rusty said:


> slightly off topic question.
> Are most Signs in India in Hindi, English, and Urdu?



They are mosty in hindi and english ,,, Udru sign are mostly found In the stations of DELHI, BIHAR and UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Metro Rail gets 5-year deadline
*HYDERABAD: The official date for commencement of Metro Rail work has finally been declared. July 5 is considered as day one of Metro Rail work, which will now have a deadline of five years to complete the project.

"On government's assurance, L&T started construction activity from May this year but the appointed date could not be declared as the government had to fulfill certain conditions," said Hyderabad Metro Rail Limited (HMRL) in a press release. L&T Metro Rail Hyderabad Ltd, the concessionaire of the project, together with HMRL, announced this official date of commencement.
Describing the declaration as an important milestone in the Metro works, municipal administration minister M Maheedhar Reddy urged both HMRL and L&T MRHL to complete the project ahead of the schedule. "The benefits of the project would be enjoyed by the people of Hyderabad if Metro Rail chugs ahead of its completion time," he said.
As per the concession agreement, signed by the state government and L&T, the appointed launch date was crucial as experts pointed out that the construction has to be completed within five years from July 5.
Although financial closure for the project was achieved in the first week of March 2011, L&TMRHL could not launch the works due to HMRL being unable to hand over 104 acres for the Metro Rail depot at Miyapur and other land tracts. N V S Reddy, MD of HMRL, and L&TMRHL chief V B Gadgil exchanged letters of the appointed date declaration in the presence of chief secretary Minnie Mathew and urban development principal secretary B Sam Bob here on Thursday.
Metro Rail gets 5-year deadline - Times Of India

Our Chinese and Pakistani friends call us to oppose govt. I doubt that they will ever believe it yet.
*Readers' opinions (2)*
kmr (Hyderabad)
06 Jul, 2012 02:34 PM
I really don't know who is cheating whom - the state govt cheating the public or L&T cheating the state govt or the public cheated by both State Govt and L&T. Let us keep our fingers crossed till 2012 5 = 2017. The cat will be out!!
Ramachandraiah Chigurupati (Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh)
06 Jul, 2012 09:48 AM
After dilly-dallying for several months, more than one year after financial closure, nearly six months after commencing the works, the L&T and HMR announced that July 5th is the official starting date. And then say that they will complete within 5 years! Only time will tell and expose their hypocrisy.



faizahmad said:


> They are mostly in Hindi and English ,,, Urdu sign are mostly found In the stations of DELHI, BIHAR and UP


It's not state wise, it's place wise(end to end).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

This thread is more Indian railways....I did not see any Pakistani Railways develop info and pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

WHY CAANT PAKISTAN BUILD EVEN BASIC LOCOMOTIVES IN THEIR COUNTRY AFTER 65 YRS OF INDEPENDENCE??


----------



## RISING SUN

Railway employees get lesson in courtesy
NAGPUR: In a bid to check increasing complaints of rough behaviour of railway employees, specially those coming in contact with public, the Nagpur division of Central Railway has started 'courtesy' lessons for them. The concept is the brainchild of divisional railway manager (DRM) Brijesh Dixit. Of the late, the Central Railway has been organising several seminars to teach the employees how to be courteous. Megha Dixit, head of the department (HoD) of Management Studies and Research, Tirpude College of Social Work, says front-line staff of the railways has a key role to play when it comes to boost the image of the organisation.
"Railways are basically transporters and deal with public. The staff should address the queries of passengers in such a manner that they get convinced," she says.

DRM Dixit said, "Customer is the king. Courtesy lesson are needed for our commercial and Railway Police Force ( RPF) men who come in contact with passengers on day-to-day basis." He added employees represent the railways and hence they should handle the complaints properly and courteously.

"We have also started a helpline for aggrieved passengers, but many issues still need personal attention. Our aim is to see that our employees behave positively while dealing with problems. This will give a better image of the railways," Booking and reservation clerks, train ticket examiners (TTEs), parcel clerks, coach attendants, supervisors are among the host of employees who were imparted special training. The Central Railway plans to hold such seminars regularly.
Railway employees get lesson in courtesy - Times Of India


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

karan21 said:


> WHY CAANT PAKISTAN BUILD EVEN BASIC LOCOMOTIVES IN THEIR COUNTRY AFTER 65 YRS OF INDEPENDENCE??



WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

The Viewpoint - Private Public Partnerships in the Rail Sector
By Amitabh Kumar, Vishnu P. Sudarshan and Gautam Shahi


There is a lot of buzz in the market about opening up of the rail sector in India to private investment. Recently, GATX Corporation entered India after signing a Concession Agreement with the Ministry of Railways for permission to lease rail wagons to Indian Railways and private players in India. This is the second big push in this direction by the Indian Railways after it opened the container transport sector for private players in 2006. There is no denying the fact that the rail sector in India is in need of funds. Further, the inefficient supply chain system is costing India dearly.



According to certain industry reports, Indian loses approximately USD 65 billion every year due to inefficient supply chain systems. If corrective measures are not taken, this figure may touch USD 145 billion by the year 2020. The supply chain costs in India are about 12% to 13% of the gross domestic product compared with 7% to 8% in developed countries. Indian Railways should form the backbone of the supply systems in India but is struggling to fulfil its role. Since independence, Indian Railways has added only 20%, i.e., about 10,000 kms, to the rail network whereas traffic has increased tenfold or 1000%. Compare this with China, which, in the same period, has added about 69,200 kms to its rail network.



In order to rectify this situation the Ministry of Railway came out with the Vision 2020 Plan which envisages that Indian Railways will, (i) add 25000 km of railway line; (ii) double the freight carried; and (iii) set-up six dedicated freight corridors. The Vision 2020 plan entails an investment of Rs. 13,87,842 crores. The Ministry of Railways has also accepted the recommendations of the Kakodkar Committee Report on Rail Safety and, inter alia, intends to adopt an advance signalling system at an estimated cost of Rs. 20,000 crores. It also seeks to eliminate all level crossings at an estimated cost of Rs. 50,000 crores.



It is difficult for the Indian Railways to generate these funds by itself. Its operational costs consume 95% of its revenues leaving little for any development programme. This is in spite of the fact that average freight revenue per tonne kilometre of Indian Railways at USD 395 is almost 4 times the average freight revenue per tonne kilometre of railway companies in the United States. The Union Government has also been of limited assistance vis-a-vis the fund requirement. The Ministry of Railways requested budgetary support of Rs. 50,000 crores for FY 12-13 based on an estimated budgetary outlay of Rs 60,000 crores. This request, however, has been responded with a budgetary grant of Rs. 25,000 crores.



In this kind of scenario, PPP seems to be the most obvious way forward. Sectors like airports, ports and road have benefitted from the PPP initiatives. In fact, as per a Ministry of Finance website, the total value of PPP contracts in the road sector amounts to Rs. 1,76,724 cores. Indian Railways itself has benefitted from private investment in container transport sector. Railways opened container transport sector in 2006 and gave licenses to private players for operating container trains on the rail network. Private players paid Rs. 640 crores as license fee and invested over Rs. 4000 crores in creating infrastructure including terminals, rakes and handling equipment. It is anticipated that in the next five years, private players will give INR 3000 cores to the Indian Railways as haulage charges. Prior to the budget, the Railway Minister had indicated that almost a third of the investment requirement (Rs 7.5 Lakh Cr.) for the next five-year plan might come through private investments.



However, is the rail sector ready for private investment? It is pertinent to note that prior to 2006, two initiatives in the year 1994 and 2004 to invite private investments in the container transport sector failed. Even the experience of the private players in the container transport sector post-2006 has not been good. The Indian Railways has failed to create a business friendly environment and has shown intense resistance to competition from private players. Instead of collaborating with the private players, it has ended up creating obstacles to the growth of the sector.



For instance, immediately after accepting the license fee from the private players and even before signing the concession agreements, the Indian Railways imposed a blanket restriction on transport of coal, coke, iron ore and minerals in container trains. It may be worthwhile mentioning that these four commodities constitute almost 60% of the total goods transported by rail. Similarly, the Indian Railways has imposed higher haulage charges on commodities that are perceived by the Indian Railways as bulk goods, which restricts the market for the private players by another 30 per cent. Further, frequent changes in the haulage charges and other terms and conditions making it difficult for private players to enter in to long-term commitments. In fact, there are instances where the private players have had to transport goods at a loss because of commitments given to the client before the change in the haulage charges.



Further, the duration of the concession agreement at 20 years is not long enough to induce large investments. Similarly, absence of provision to deal with investment in rolling stock and terminals at the end of the concession period also creates a doubt in the minds of private players. Moreover, there is an inherent conflict of interest with the Indian Railways being the grantor of the concession as also being the minister, regulator and operator. This multiplicity of functions creates an environment of uncertainty.



This environment is not conducive for private investment. If the Indian Railways is keen on private investment, it will have to put in genuine efforts to improve the business environment by creating a robust and balanced contractual framework, which would make the private investors comfortable about their investments. It may also be appropriate to create an independent regulator to establish and promote competition and growth of the sector. Most importantly, the Indian Railways needs to bring about a change in its attitude and accept private investors as partners in reinventing railways as the backbone of the supply chains in India. Failure to do so would lead to further marginalisation of railways in the Indian growth story.



To conclude, to attract private sector participation, the Indian Railways should ensure that:

(a) The framework should not be prescriptive or rigid but be flexible to accommodate diverse formats of PPP-as per the needs of the sector as also peculiarities/specifics of a project;



(b) The framework must provide for striking a sustainable balance between universal service or lifeline supply, and commercial viability of the sector.



(c) The choice of the format for PPP should be decided by the concerned governmental authority after evaluating factors such as: (i) need for a particular infrastructure facility which determines the output/performance parameters; (ii) need for private participation in the development and operation of that facility including the value for money proposition; (iii) most efficient way of developing and operating that facility, and (iv) balance between viability, welfare objectives and public policy needs.



(d) Suitability of a project for private sector participation should be predicated on 'value for money' analysis (such that the private sector brings in efficiency in operations, finance and technology commensurate to the rewards assured for risk taken) and welfare consideration.



(e) The Concession Agreement should provide a clear definition of the role, responsibility and rights of various parties in the governing instruments including the scope of public service, service standards, pricing, and scope of governmental intervention or assistance;



(f) The scope of bankability and securitisation of the concession, project assets and revenue (including assignability) so that the concessionaire is in a position to avail affordable debt finance by securing lenders.



(g) The risk allocation is fair and well balanced as improper risk allocation enhances risk profile of the project and will (i) deter credible players who wish to deliver quality infrastructure facilities; and (ii) attract those players who work on 'concession capture* and short term profiteering business model.



Lastly, when designing a commercial structure for undertaking any infrastructure project in a PPP format, it is essential to consider the interplay between the regulatory framework and the variety of options available to parties. For PPPs to be effective in terms of attracting private sector investment and providing for the needs of citizens/users, the Partnership must take into consideration the needs of all key stakeholders including the citizen/user, the developer and the State. In doing so, the Indian Railways should build on the precedents and continue to develop a dynamic PPP model, which is responsive to the needs and realities of the Indian market. 
The Viewpoint - Private Public Partnerships in the Rail Sector

The Viewpoint - Private Public Partnerships in the Rail Sector
By Amitabh Kumar, Vishnu P. Sudarshan and Gautam Shahi


There is a lot of buzz in the market about opening up of the rail sector in India to private investment. Recently, GATX Corporation entered India after signing a Concession Agreement with the Ministry of Railways for permission to lease rail wagons to Indian Railways and private players in India. This is the second big push in this direction by the Indian Railways after it opened the container transport sector for private players in 2006. There is no denying the fact that the rail sector in India is in need of funds. Further, the inefficient supply chain system is costing India dearly.



According to certain industry reports, Indian loses approximately USD 65 billion every year due to inefficient supply chain systems. If corrective measures are not taken, this figure may touch USD 145 billion by the year 2020. The supply chain costs in India are about 12% to 13% of the gross domestic product compared with 7% to 8% in developed countries. Indian Railways should form the backbone of the supply systems in India but is struggling to fulfil its role. Since independence, Indian Railways has added only 20%, i.e., about 10,000 kms, to the rail network whereas traffic has increased tenfold or 1000%. Compare this with China, which, in the same period, has added about 69,200 kms to its rail network.



In order to rectify this situation the Ministry of Railway came out with the Vision 2020 Plan which envisages that Indian Railways will, (i) add 25000 km of railway line; (ii) double the freight carried; and (iii) set-up six dedicated freight corridors. The Vision 2020 plan entails an investment of Rs. 13,87,842 crores. The Ministry of Railways has also accepted the recommendations of the Kakodkar Committee Report on Rail Safety and, inter alia, intends to adopt an advance signalling system at an estimated cost of Rs. 20,000 crores. It also seeks to eliminate all level crossings at an estimated cost of Rs. 50,000 crores.



It is difficult for the Indian Railways to generate these funds by itself. Its operational costs consume 95% of its revenues leaving little for any development programme. This is in spite of the fact that average freight revenue per tonne kilometre of Indian Railways at USD 395 is almost 4 times the average freight revenue per tonne kilometre of railway companies in the United States. The Union Government has also been of limited assistance vis-a-vis the fund requirement. The Ministry of Railways requested budgetary support of Rs. 50,000 crores for FY 12-13 based on an estimated budgetary outlay of Rs 60,000 crores. This request, however, has been responded with a budgetary grant of Rs. 25,000 crores.



In this kind of scenario, PPP seems to be the most obvious way forward. Sectors like airports, ports and road have benefitted from the PPP initiatives. In fact, as per a Ministry of Finance website, the total value of PPP contracts in the road sector amounts to Rs. 1,76,724 cores. Indian Railways itself has benefitted from private investment in container transport sector. Railways opened container transport sector in 2006 and gave licenses to private players for operating container trains on the rail network. Private players paid Rs. 640 crores as license fee and invested over Rs. 4000 crores in creating infrastructure including terminals, rakes and handling equipment. It is anticipated that in the next five years, private players will give INR 3000 cores to the Indian Railways as haulage charges. Prior to the budget, the Railway Minister had indicated that almost a third of the investment requirement (Rs 7.5 Lakh Cr.) for the next five-year plan might come through private investments.



However, is the rail sector ready for private investment? It is pertinent to note that prior to 2006, two initiatives in the year 1994 and 2004 to invite private investments in the container transport sector failed. Even the experience of the private players in the container transport sector post-2006 has not been good. The Indian Railways has failed to create a business friendly environment and has shown intense resistance to competition from private players. Instead of collaborating with the private players, it has ended up creating obstacles to the growth of the sector.



For instance, immediately after accepting the license fee from the private players and even before signing the concession agreements, the Indian Railways imposed a blanket restriction on transport of coal, coke, iron ore and minerals in container trains. It may be worthwhile mentioning that these four commodities constitute almost 60% of the total goods transported by rail. Similarly, the Indian Railways has imposed higher haulage charges on commodities that are perceived by the Indian Railways as bulk goods, which restricts the market for the private players by another 30 per cent. Further, frequent changes in the haulage charges and other terms and conditions making it difficult for private players to enter in to long-term commitments. In fact, there are instances where the private players have had to transport goods at a loss because of commitments given to the client before the change in the haulage charges.



Further, the duration of the concession agreement at 20 years is not long enough to induce large investments. Similarly, absence of provision to deal with investment in rolling stock and terminals at the end of the concession period also creates a doubt in the minds of private players. Moreover, there is an inherent conflict of interest with the Indian Railways being the grantor of the concession as also being the minister, regulator and operator. This multiplicity of functions creates an environment of uncertainty.



This environment is not conducive for private investment. If the Indian Railways is keen on private investment, it will have to put in genuine efforts to improve the business environment by creating a robust and balanced contractual framework, which would make the private investors comfortable about their investments. It may also be appropriate to create an independent regulator to establish and promote competition and growth of the sector. Most importantly, the Indian Railways needs to bring about a change in its attitude and accept private investors as partners in reinventing railways as the backbone of the supply chains in India. Failure to do so would lead to further marginalisation of railways in the Indian growth story.



To conclude, to attract private sector participation, the Indian Railways should ensure that:

(a) The framework should not be prescriptive or rigid but be flexible to accommodate diverse formats of PPP-as per the needs of the sector as also peculiarities/specifics of a project;



(b) The framework must provide for striking a sustainable balance between universal service or lifeline supply, and commercial viability of the sector.



(c) The choice of the format for PPP should be decided by the concerned governmental authority after evaluating factors such as: (i) need for a particular infrastructure facility which determines the output/performance parameters; (ii) need for private participation in the development and operation of that facility including the value for money proposition; (iii) most efficient way of developing and operating that facility, and (iv) balance between viability, welfare objectives and public policy needs.



(d) Suitability of a project for private sector participation should be predicated on 'value for money' analysis (such that the private sector brings in efficiency in operations, finance and technology commensurate to the rewards assured for risk taken) and welfare consideration.



(e) The Concession Agreement should provide a clear definition of the role, responsibility and rights of various parties in the governing instruments including the scope of public service, service standards, pricing, and scope of governmental intervention or assistance;



(f) The scope of bankability and securitisation of the concession, project assets and revenue (including assignability) so that the concessionaire is in a position to avail affordable debt finance by securing lenders.



(g) The risk allocation is fair and well balanced as improper risk allocation enhances risk profile of the project and will (i) deter credible players who wish to deliver quality infrastructure facilities; and (ii) attract those players who work on 'concession capture* and short term profiteering business model.



Lastly, when designing a commercial structure for undertaking any infrastructure project in a PPP format, it is essential to consider the interplay between the regulatory framework and the variety of options available to parties. For PPPs to be effective in terms of attracting private sector investment and providing for the needs of citizens/users, the Partnership must take into consideration the needs of all key stakeholders including the citizen/user, the developer and the State. In doing so, the Indian Railways should build on the precedents and continue to develop a dynamic PPP model, which is responsive to the needs and realities of the Indian market. 
The Viewpoint - Private Public Partnerships in the Rail Sector

Faulty ACs irk passengers, railways does patch-up job
CHENNAI: Passengers travelling in a Lucknow-Chennai express train recently had a harrowing time after the airconditioning in their coach stopped working when the train neared Kanpur. Passengers kicked up a ruckus till the Railway Protection Force (RPF) arrived on the scene. RPF personnel threatened to throw them out of the train at Kanpur railway station if they did not settle down.

This is not an isolated incident. It is a frequent tale in most long-distance trains. On more than a few occasions, AC class travellers are forced to sweat it out due to faulty airconditioning units. A technician travels in the train, but he is often helpless if there is a major glitch and what makes matters worse is that the railways does not have AC maintenance facilities at en route stations. It is not easy to replace a coach midway because trains often travel interstate.
A combination of factors like shortage of coaches and spare parts, poor maintenance and failure to periodically replace electrical components cause the airconditioning to fail mid-journey, says a railway official who supervises pre-departure checks at Basin Bridge train care centre, the largest railway yard in Southern Railway, where more than 35 pairs of trains are readied everyday.

"We are under pressure to certify the coach. Railways cannot drop an AC coach from a train because tickets are booked four months in advance and berths allotted. Technicians often do patch work on a sick coach, re-charge its battery even though they know that the charge will not hold for long," says a technician. "They often switch off the airconditioner when trains are held up at signals and start it when train picks up speed. This is done several times during a trip to ensure that battery power will last for the trip. If a train is held up because of faulty AC, the technician is penalized. Such shortcuts have reduced the number of AC failures," he added.

Southern Railway chief public relations officer V J Accamma said, "The claims are inflated. Railways are procuring materials as and when there is a need for them. There is no disruption in supplying parts or components at the yard."
Faulty ACs irk passengers, railways does patch-up job - Times Of India

Faulty ACs irk passengers, railways does patch-up job
CHENNAI: Passengers travelling in a Lucknow-Chennai express train recently had a harrowing time after the airconditioning in their coach stopped working when the train neared Kanpur. Passengers kicked up a ruckus till the Railway Protection Force (RPF) arrived on the scene. RPF personnel threatened to throw them out of the train at Kanpur railway station if they did not settle down.

This is not an isolated incident. It is a frequent tale in most long-distance trains. On more than a few occasions, AC class travellers are forced to sweat it out due to faulty airconditioning units. A technician travels in the train, but he is often helpless if there is a major glitch and what makes matters worse is that the railways does not have AC maintenance facilities at en route stations. It is not easy to replace a coach midway because trains often travel interstate.
A combination of factors like shortage of coaches and spare parts, poor maintenance and failure to periodically replace electrical components cause the airconditioning to fail mid-journey, says a railway official who supervises pre-departure checks at Basin Bridge train care centre, the largest railway yard in Southern Railway, where more than 35 pairs of trains are readied everyday.

"We are under pressure to certify the coach. Railways cannot drop an AC coach from a train because tickets are booked four months in advance and berths allotted. Technicians often do patch work on a sick coach, re-charge its battery even though they know that the charge will not hold for long," says a technician. "They often switch off the airconditioner when trains are held up at signals and start it when train picks up speed. This is done several times during a trip to ensure that battery power will last for the trip. If a train is held up because of faulty AC, the technician is penalized. Such shortcuts have reduced the number of AC failures," he added.

Southern Railway chief public relations officer V J Accamma said, "The claims are inflated. Railways are procuring materials as and when there is a need for them. There is no disruption in supplying parts or components at the yard."
Faulty ACs irk passengers, railways does patch-up job - Times Of India


----------



## karan21

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...



we build our own ammo, yes we imported it sometimes when we need some specific one. atleast common man of india decent indegeneous railways, which pakistanis dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Airport Metro to suspend ops over safety concerns
Barely a year into operation, the high-speed Airport Metro Express Line is going to be shut down from Sunday for an indefinite period. Following a complaint from the Reliance Infrastructure-led concessionaire regarding technical problems in the civil structure of the Metro corridor, it was decided that services on the line should be stopped immediately, given the safety concerns.

Earlier this week, the concessionaire, Delhi Airport Metro Express Pvt Ltd, detected a technical fault in the civil structure on the overhead section of the corridor and brought it to the notice of Delhi Metro.

The Research Design and Standards Organisation and Railways were also informed. The Ministry of Urban Development was told that services on the corridor had to be stopped.

The suspension of revenue operations is likely to hit the concessionaire hard as it is already facing financial losses.

Initial inspection showed that the &#8216;neoprene bearings&#8217; that clasp the pier cap with the girder were becoming &#8220;warped&#8221;. Sources said the rubber bearings that are supposed to be cuboidal in shape have developed curvatures. This is being attributed to poor quality of casting and has led to apprehensions of the girder and piers developing cracks. At some places, wide cracks were said to have already developed in the piers.

While the concessionaire is responsible for carrying out operations and maintenance of the Airport Metro, the line&#8217;s civil structure was constructed by Delhi Metro and handed over.

The Delhi Metro refused to comment on the fault. A spokesperson said: &#8220;The Delhi Metro has received a communication from the concessionaire this evening that they intend to stop services from Sunday.&#8221;

An official said the Delhi Metro will ask the concessionaire about the date by which services can be resumed.

There was no official word from the DAMEPL. The Ministry is expected to make an announcement on Saturday.

Sudhir Krishna, Secretary, Ministry of Urban Development, confirmed that the concessionaire had conveyed that services on the line would be suspended from Sunday.

The high-speed corridor has been facing problems ever since its inauguration.

First the opening of the line was delayed by over five months, then the corridor could not meet specifications of running trains at a speed of 120 kmph and a 20-hour train service schedule.

Early this year, the speed of trains was reduced from 105 kmph to 80 kmph after rail clips broke at many points on the 22-km corridor. 
Airport Metro to suspend ops over safety concerns - Indian Express

Airport Metro to suspend ops over safety concerns
Barely a year into operation, the high-speed Airport Metro Express Line is going to be shut down from Sunday for an indefinite period. Following a complaint from the Reliance Infrastructure-led concessionaire regarding technical problems in the civil structure of the Metro corridor, it was decided that services on the line should be stopped immediately, given the safety concerns.

Earlier this week, the concessionaire, Delhi Airport Metro Express Pvt Ltd, detected a technical fault in the civil structure on the overhead section of the corridor and brought it to the notice of Delhi Metro.

The Research Design and Standards Organisation and Railways were also informed. The Ministry of Urban Development was told that services on the corridor had to be stopped.

The suspension of revenue operations is likely to hit the concessionaire hard as it is already facing financial losses.

Initial inspection showed that the neoprene bearings that clasp the pier cap with the girder were becoming warped. Sources said the rubber bearings that are supposed to be cuboidal in shape have developed curvatures. This is being attributed to poor quality of casting and has led to apprehensions of the girder and piers developing cracks. At some places, wide cracks were said to have already developed in the piers.

While the concessionaire is responsible for carrying out operations and maintenance of the Airport Metro, the lines civil structure was constructed by Delhi Metro and handed over.

The Delhi Metro refused to comment on the fault. A spokesperson said: The Delhi Metro has received a communication from the concessionaire this evening that they intend to stop services from Sunday.

An official said the Delhi Metro will ask the concessionaire about the date by which services can be resumed.

There was no official word from the DAMEPL. The Ministry is expected to make an announcement on Saturday.

Sudhir Krishna, Secretary, Ministry of Urban Development, confirmed that the concessionaire had conveyed that services on the line would be suspended from Sunday.

The high-speed corridor has been facing problems ever since its inauguration.

First the opening of the line was delayed by over five months, then the corridor could not meet specifications of running trains at a speed of 120 kmph and a 20-hour train service schedule.

Early this year, the speed of trains was reduced from 105 kmph to 80 kmph after rail clips broke at many points on the 22-km corridor. 
Airport Metro to suspend ops over safety concerns - Indian Express

Politicization of Railways has lead to its downfall: MP


This is because under former Railway Minister Mamatha Bannerjee Rs. 4,000 crore has been spent on various committees that served no purpose.

Needless expenditure and politicisation of Railways by successive ministers, neo-liberal policies and privatisation have led the Indian Railway into a state of crisis, said Basudeb Acharia, Member of Parliament from Bankura, West Bengal and former Lok Sabha Chairman of the Committee on Railways here on Thursday.

Addressing the Divisional Conference of the Dakshin Railway Employees&#8217; Union (DREU), Palakkad Division, held at Town Hall in the city, Mr. Acharia, a member of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) said: &#8220;The funds of the Railways have been exhausted. This is because under former Railway Minister Mamatha Bannerjee Rs. 4,000 crore has been spent on various committees that served no purpose. Committees like heritage, culture, public amenities were filled with people whom she favoured. She also announced a series of Projects in West Bengal, some of the unnecessary, before the West Bengal elections to boost her chances of getting elected. Advertisements in newspapers and other media for these projects came out of Railways fund.&#8221;

He alleged that while Ms. Bannerjee and other previous Railway Ministers had money to spend on their constituency and publicity, they had no money to offer to &#8220;under-paid&#8221; staff in the Department.

The crisis, Mr. Acharia said, started by privatising ancillary functions of the Railways, which was a direct result of the liberation policies started in the 1990s. &#8220;Instead of strengthening the Railways&#8217; production units, the Ministry is now handing out everything under Private-Public Partnership, leaving only the role of delivering passengers and goods to the Railways,&#8221; Mr. Acharia said.

He added that privatisation and outsourcing had lead to many vacancies arising, and with the Ministry having no money to start recruitments, the efficiency of the Department was affecting. &#8220;This in turn affects the safety of the passengers travelling by train,&#8221; he said.

Apart from asking the Central Government to increase the budgetary support to the Railways, Mr. Acharia also called for an end to &#8220;anti-labour&#8221; liberalisation policies. &#8220;This is where Unions like DREU become important, as they stand for workers&#8217; rights,&#8221; he said.

The conference, which was attended by around 200 members, represented more than 7,150 employees of Palakkad division. Mathew Syriac P., Divisional Secretary, DREU Palakkad, said the one-day conference would address the issues facing workers, their solutions and means to strengthen the Union.

Rally

After the seminar, the DREU members carried out a protest rally between Town Hall and Mangalore Central Railway Station. While the prime demand was the filling up of over 2.8 lakh vacancies in the Indian Railways, other demands included implantation of eight hour shifts instead of the 12 hour shifts for staff currently, the upradation of the Mangalore Central Station and Mangalore Junction Station, said Mr. Syriac. 
The Hindu : Cities / Mangalore : Politicisation of Railways has lead to its downfall: MP


----------



## ajtr

karan21 said:


> WHY CAANT PAKISTAN BUILD EVEN BASIC LOCOMOTIVES IN THEIR COUNTRY AFTER 65 YRS OF INDEPENDENCE??


Why patronizing tone?your question can best answered by another question...

Why India is still failed in governance even after 65 years of Independence?

We Started by ending Royal dynasties and feudalism and ended up having political dynasties and political bureaucratic feudal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Politicization of Railways has lead to its downfall: MP


This is because under former Railway Minister Mamatha Bannerjee Rs. 4,000 crore has been spent on various committees that served no purpose.

Needless expenditure and politicisation of Railways by successive ministers, neo-liberal policies and privatisation have led the Indian Railway into a state of crisis, said Basudeb Acharia, Member of Parliament from Bankura, West Bengal and former Lok Sabha Chairman of the Committee on Railways here on Thursday.

Addressing the Divisional Conference of the Dakshin Railway Employees Union (DREU), Palakkad Division, held at Town Hall in the city, Mr. Acharia, a member of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) said: The funds of the Railways have been exhausted. This is because under former Railway Minister Mamatha Bannerjee Rs. 4,000 crore has been spent on various committees that served no purpose. Committees like heritage, culture, public amenities were filled with people whom she favoured. She also announced a series of Projects in West Bengal, some of the unnecessary, before the West Bengal elections to boost her chances of getting elected. Advertisements in newspapers and other media for these projects came out of Railways fund.

He alleged that while Ms. Bannerjee and other previous Railway Ministers had money to spend on their constituency and publicity, they had no money to offer to under-paid staff in the Department.

The crisis, Mr. Acharia said, started by privatising ancillary functions of the Railways, which was a direct result of the liberation policies started in the 1990s. Instead of strengthening the Railways production units, the Ministry is now handing out everything under Private-Public Partnership, leaving only the role of delivering passengers and goods to the Railways, Mr. Acharia said.

He added that privatisation and outsourcing had lead to many vacancies arising, and with the Ministry having no money to start recruitments, the efficiency of the Department was affecting. This in turn affects the safety of the passengers travelling by train, he said.

Apart from asking the Central Government to increase the budgetary support to the Railways, Mr. Acharia also called for an end to anti-labour liberalisation policies. This is where Unions like DREU become important, as they stand for workers rights, he said.

The conference, which was attended by around 200 members, represented more than 7,150 employees of Palakkad division. Mathew Syriac P., Divisional Secretary, DREU Palakkad, said the one-day conference would address the issues facing workers, their solutions and means to strengthen the Union.

Rally

After the seminar, the DREU members carried out a protest rally between Town Hall and Mangalore Central Railway Station. While the prime demand was the filling up of over 2.8 lakh vacancies in the Indian Railways, other demands included implantation of eight hour shifts instead of the 12 hour shifts for staff currently, the upradation of the Mangalore Central Station and Mangalore Junction Station, said Mr. Syriac. 
The Hindu : Cities / Mangalore : Politicisation of Railways has lead to its downfall: MP

AIDS awareness campaign train wheels into Angul railway station
Angul: The Red Ribbon Express (RRE) chugged into Angul on Monday for a two-day halt and received a warm welcome from the people and the administration here.

Students went round the coaches of the HIV/AIDS awareness campaign train of the Indian Railways and showed keenness to learn about various aspects, prevention and treatment of the disease. Youths from the district, besides NGO activists, various government employees, members of self-help groups, also visited the train.
Sasmita Sahoo, a student of Nehru Centenary Central Hospital, Talcher, said, "I had heard about the Red Ribbon Express but I had never seen it earlier. I am lucky I got a chance to see the RRE and was able to learn the about reasons behind HIV/AIDS and about precautionary measures to keep the disease at bay."

Angul has the second highest number of AIDS patients and mortality rate due to the dreaded disease in the state. Altogether 96 persons have died and 826 persons have tested AIDS positive in the district so far.

Dr Bichhanda Chandra Pradhan, chief district medical officer was hopeful the RRE will have a positive impact on the people of the district. On the occasion of the special train reaching Angul, a meeting was held at Angul railway station to discuss the AIDS situation in the district. The meet was attended by Dhenkanal MP Tathagata Satapathy, district collector Siba Prsada Mishra, sub-collector Sudarshana Parida, chief district medical officer Bichhanda Chandra Pradhan and other state government officials.

Dr Daman Ahuja, chief executive of RRE told TNN: "The RRE has six coaches and was flagged off in New Delhi as part of its campaign against the HIV/AIDS. The RRE has covered a total of 78 railway stations in 10 states till now in the country." He said a total of 30 lakh people have visited the train and were appraised of the disease and its remedy. The train is travelling through 23 states with an objective of creating awareness about HIV/AIDS and other communicable diseases like tuberculosis and malaria, he said.

The coaches display information about bio-medical aspects of HIV/AIDS, including interactive touch screens, educational material with focus on stigma and discrimination free communities, information on general health and communicable diseases.

The first coach of the train is reserved for educating visitors on HIV/AIDS and to disseminate information about preventive measures. The second coach offers treatment facilities while the third one is for sensitizing youth about the disease. The fourth coach is dedicated to information about general diseases like tuberculosis and malaria and the fifth coach provides training to health workers. In the sixth coach there are facilities to provide treatment and counseling of patients and relatives.

Ahuja said RRE's target is to create awareness about the disease especially among the youth and women as one-third of the HIV/AIDS patients are from this demographic section. A total of 23 lakh people are found to be carrying the virus in the country at present, he pointed out.

Reforming the rail
My 8-year-old son compels us to undertake any one leg of our vacation journey by train. Like Pranab Kumar Mukerjee, our-soon-to-be President, I too love rail travel and happily comply with my son's entreaties. We travelled I Class from Bangalore to Delhi. First class fares of the railways are comparable to air travel fares- the down side? One spends 33 hours longer!

Enroute I took a good look at myself- unshaven, unkempt and disheveled after a day on the train. My five year old daughter resolutely stated that she would visit the toilet only at Delhi, since the one on the train was ****** and unusable. The children sat gazing outside the window since there wasn't much that one could do on the train anyway.

Dr. Manmohan Singh, quoting Keynes has spoken about unleashing 'animal spirits' to get the economy going. John Maynard Keynes, the most influential economist of all times has an entire school of modern thought which bears his name. Many of his ideas were revolutionary; almost all were controversial. Keynesian economics serves as a sort of yardstick that can define virtually all economists who came after him. Animal Spirits is a term used by the John Maynard Keynes in one of his economics books, a 1936 publication, "The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money," the term "animal spirits" is used by him to describe human emotion that drives consumer confidence. Keynes had said "Most, probably, of our decisions to do something positive, the full consequences of which will be drawn out over many days to come, can only be taken as the result of animal spirits-a spontaneous urge to action rather than inaction, and not as the outcome of a weighted average of quantitative benefits multiplied by quantitative probabilities."

While nations like Japan, China, Switzerland and Germany boast the best railway systems in the world, the Indian Railways have a long way to catch up. In order to do so, the Indian Railways badly require the infusion of some animal spirits. If there was reform to carry out, it ought to begin with the Rajdhani, the premium train that showcases the Indian Railways. The present model is atleast 30 years behind its class and requires being re-built. The new train must have a large luggage compartment, with neatly divided sections where luggage can be neatly arranged. The passenger section must be minimalistic with comfortable seats which can be turned into beds. A central section with all toilets, and towards one end which must house an ayurvedic wellness spa and towards the other extreme end a reading room, internet facilities and a games centre. Its 36 hour journey deserves to be cut down to a more acceptable 24 hours.

Any service contractor will tell you that if all facilities were in the same location, the services are far better with a lot lesser personnel to man them. This applies squarely to the condition of toilets on Indian trains- if they were all together, the cleaner would do all of them well rather than attend to one and then to another a block away. This accounts for cleaner toilet blocks in large offices and airports. The first gripe of the Indian passenger against the Indian Railways can be solved in this manner.

The next is the one about the management of luggage- some carry a burden too large that neighbours have to lump it. In the absence of any working mechanism where passengers who carry excess load are charged for it, other passengers have to bear the brunt of it, unless the Railways decides to have a system of checking in the luggage, securing them and releasing them after the journey, like the airlines do. The passenger thus arrives at his seat only with his hand baggage that contain his essentials.

With clean toilets and bathing facilities- and plenty of time on hand, yoga lessons, medicinal massages, spa treatment, steam baths and the like, passenger wellness occupies centre stage. The rocking movements of the train will do wonders to relax the soul and mind. In the evening before one turns in, a hot towel to freshen up for dinner and for nightly rest.

It is pathetic to see coolies at railway stations, who in this state of advancement still carry extremely heavy weights on their heads. This indubitably damages their physical health and demeans the human spirit. The railways are blessed with large tracts of land, each station must be made trolley friendly and must, besides stairs make space for ramps that enable wheelchairs and trolleys to be moved around freely. Each railway station in a major city has been built over thirty years ago- they must be modified to help human beings earn their livelihood with dignity.

Railway stations are melting pots of humanity, passengers travel the length and breadth of India, each station must have restaurants of various cuisines. The Indian Railways have remained cost-effective, unlike their western counterparts where the cost of rail journey can be more expensive than air fares. Some additional measures like those suggested will help the Railways garner resources to maintain their cost-effective edge.

Squalor and ***** around stations abound, the proliferation of these undesirable elements must be dealt with compassionately. If proper training is provided to persons who live around these stations, they can be a valuable human resource for the massive changes that the railways require. While being absorbed into the system, their lot improves. The Indian Railways is the world's fourth largest commercial or utility employer, by number of employees, with over 1.4 million employees- a change in bench mark sets the trend for a changed economic perspective that will see these 1.4 Million employees and their families being harbingers of change.

Railways were first introduced to India in 1853 and by 1947, there were as many as forty-two rail systems. In 1951 the Indian Railway systems were nationalized as one unit- the Indian Railways, becoming one of the largest networks in the world. IR operates both long distance and suburban rail systems on a multi-gauge network of broad, metre and narrow gauges. It owns locomotive and coach production facilities. An ambitious Indian railways project proposes to build the highest railway track in the world overtaking the current record of the Beijing-Lhasa Railway line.

The history of rail transport in India began in the mid-nineteenth century. In 1849, a British engineer, Robert Maitland Brereton, was responsible for the expansion of the railways. The Allahabad-Jubbulpore branch line of the East Indian Railway was opened in June 1867. Brereton was responsible for linking this with the Great Indian Peninsula Railway, resulting in a combined network of 6,400 km. It therefore became possible to travel directly from Bombay to Calcutta. This route was officially opened on 7 March 1870 and served as inspiration for French writer Jules Verne's book 'Around the World in Eighty Day.
IBNLive : Brijesh Kalappa's Blog : Reforming the rail
Petition wants more ticketing clerks at suburban railway stations
from vshob at 16:00, Jul 03, 2012
FThere is a lot to be done. Start with accountability. A manager to be assigned for a train or a few trains, the person must be accountable for cleanliness, maintenance etc. Passengers must be able to file complaints, online or as written, and there should be metric to track it to closure. Let us try small things first. Innovative implementable ideas are needed to keep toilets clean.
from vshob at 14:10, Jul 03, 2012
FThere is a lot to be done. Start with accountability. A manager to be assigned for a train or a few trains, the person must be accountable for cleanliness, maintenance etc. Passengers must be able to file complaints, online or as written, and there should be metric to track it to closure. Let us try small things first. Innovative implementable ideas are needed to keep toilets clean.
from Sanjai Pathak at 13:02, Jul 03, 2012
Reformation of railways is indeed urgent but dear Brijesh! you have to be realistic, when you do not have a clean toilet in AC 1st class despite a provision for full time attendants and staff than thinking about a yoga room and spa on railway tracks sounds like only a fairy tale. Have a macro look at railways and the people who are dependent on this mode of travel, you will agree that rails do not have enough seating capacity for existing number of passengers, then how can one even think about the top end luxuries as suggested by you. My dear, I expect my friend to be a visionary in relistic terms, otherwise your thughts would find complete resonance with the elitist planning commision which sets up a monetary need foronly "animal like existence for poor people" but builds its own toilet with lacs of rupees with smart card access. I wonder if that is the 'animal spirit'.
from Abhijit Ray at 18:02, Jul 02, 2012
First let Indian railways need to sort out the toilets. These are dirty, unusable and unhygineic. Besides, excreta still fall on the tracks, many a times when used in a stationary train and make the whole ambience ******. Railway should ensure vacuum suction of human waste like they do in planes or even in luxury buses. It will be good if railways can ensure luggages are packed and checked in like plane. This way a passenger will reach his coach with bare essentials. i shall be happy if railways can address these two issues in next 10 years. I shall think of bullet trains later. To do any modernisation, railways need money. However, our honorable minister, now and earlier, lack any vision for the organisation other than a vote catching machine. So they wil not use any reform measure. So our dream of a clean, efficient and user friendly railways end there.
from Rolf Kopter at 13:15, Jul 02, 2012
Mr. Kalappa, you are really restricted in imagination. Such articles aren't going to do anything for reform of Indian Raliways. You have to start with smaller grievances - outside the train - that make the trip a suffering.

Reforming the rail
My 8-year-old son compels us to undertake any one leg of our vacation journey by train. Like Pranab Kumar Mukerjee, our-soon-to-be President, I too love rail travel and happily comply with my son's entreaties. We travelled I Class from Bangalore to Delhi. First class fares of the railways are comparable to air travel fares- the down side? One spends 33 hours longer!

Enroute I took a good look at myself- unshaven, unkempt and disheveled after a day on the train. My five year old daughter resolutely stated that she would visit the toilet only at Delhi, since the one on the train was ****** and unusable. The children sat gazing outside the window since there wasn't much that one could do on the train anyway.

Dr. Manmohan Singh, quoting Keynes has spoken about unleashing 'animal spirits' to get the economy going. John Maynard Keynes, the most influential economist of all times has an entire school of modern thought which bears his name. Many of his ideas were revolutionary; almost all were controversial. Keynesian economics serves as a sort of yardstick that can define virtually all economists who came after him. Animal Spirits is a term used by the John Maynard Keynes in one of his economics books, a 1936 publication, "The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money," the term "animal spirits" is used by him to describe human emotion that drives consumer confidence. Keynes had said "Most, probably, of our decisions to do something positive, the full consequences of which will be drawn out over many days to come, can only be taken as the result of animal spirits-a spontaneous urge to action rather than inaction, and not as the outcome of a weighted average of quantitative benefits multiplied by quantitative probabilities."

While nations like Japan, China, Switzerland and Germany boast the best railway systems in the world, the Indian Railways have a long way to catch up. In order to do so, the Indian Railways badly require the infusion of some animal spirits. If there was reform to carry out, it ought to begin with the Rajdhani, the premium train that showcases the Indian Railways. The present model is atleast 30 years behind its class and requires being re-built. The new train must have a large luggage compartment, with neatly divided sections where luggage can be neatly arranged. The passenger section must be minimalistic with comfortable seats which can be turned into beds. A central section with all toilets, and towards one end which must house an ayurvedic wellness spa and towards the other extreme end a reading room, internet facilities and a games centre. Its 36 hour journey deserves to be cut down to a more acceptable 24 hours.

Any service contractor will tell you that if all facilities were in the same location, the services are far better with a lot lesser personnel to man them. This applies squarely to the condition of toilets on Indian trains- if they were all together, the cleaner would do all of them well rather than attend to one and then to another a block away. This accounts for cleaner toilet blocks in large offices and airports. The first gripe of the Indian passenger against the Indian Railways can be solved in this manner.

The next is the one about the management of luggage- some carry a burden too large that neighbours have to lump it. In the absence of any working mechanism where passengers who carry excess load are charged for it, other passengers have to bear the brunt of it, unless the Railways decides to have a system of checking in the luggage, securing them and releasing them after the journey, like the airlines do. The passenger thus arrives at his seat only with his hand baggage that contain his essentials.

With clean toilets and bathing facilities- and plenty of time on hand, yoga lessons, medicinal massages, spa treatment, steam baths and the like, passenger wellness occupies centre stage. The rocking movements of the train will do wonders to relax the soul and mind. In the evening before one turns in, a hot towel to freshen up for dinner and for nightly rest.

It is pathetic to see coolies at railway stations, who in this state of advancement still carry extremely heavy weights on their heads. This indubitably damages their physical health and demeans the human spirit. The railways are blessed with large tracts of land, each station must be made trolley friendly and must, besides stairs make space for ramps that enable wheelchairs and trolleys to be moved around freely. Each railway station in a major city has been built over thirty years ago- they must be modified to help human beings earn their livelihood with dignity.

Railway stations are melting pots of humanity, passengers travel the length and breadth of India, each station must have restaurants of various cuisines. The Indian Railways have remained cost-effective, unlike their western counterparts where the cost of rail journey can be more expensive than air fares. Some additional measures like those suggested will help the Railways garner resources to maintain their cost-effective edge.

Squalor and ***** around stations abound, the proliferation of these undesirable elements must be dealt with compassionately. If proper training is provided to persons who live around these stations, they can be a valuable human resource for the massive changes that the railways require. While being absorbed into the system, their lot improves. The Indian Railways is the world's fourth largest commercial or utility employer, by number of employees, with over 1.4 million employees- a change in bench mark sets the trend for a changed economic perspective that will see these 1.4 Million employees and their families being harbingers of change.

Railways were first introduced to India in 1853 and by 1947, there were as many as forty-two rail systems. In 1951 the Indian Railway systems were nationalized as one unit- the Indian Railways, becoming one of the largest networks in the world. IR operates both long distance and suburban rail systems on a multi-gauge network of broad, metre and narrow gauges. It owns locomotive and coach production facilities. An ambitious Indian railways project proposes to build the highest railway track in the world overtaking the current record of the Beijing-Lhasa Railway line.

The history of rail transport in India began in the mid-nineteenth century. In 1849, a British engineer, Robert Maitland Brereton, was responsible for the expansion of the railways. The Allahabad-Jubbulpore branch line of the East Indian Railway was opened in June 1867. Brereton was responsible for linking this with the Great Indian Peninsula Railway, resulting in a combined network of 6,400 km. It therefore became possible to travel directly from Bombay to Calcutta. This route was officially opened on 7 March 1870 and served as inspiration for French writer Jules Verne's book 'Around the World in Eighty Day.
IBNLive : Brijesh Kalappa's Blog : Reforming the rail
Petition wants more ticketing clerks at suburban railway stations
from vshob at 16:00, Jul 03, 2012
FThere is a lot to be done. Start with accountability. A manager to be assigned for a train or a few trains, the person must be accountable for cleanliness, maintenance etc. Passengers must be able to file complaints, online or as written, and there should be metric to track it to closure. Let us try small things first. Innovative implementable ideas are needed to keep toilets clean.
from vshob at 14:10, Jul 03, 2012
FThere is a lot to be done. Start with accountability. A manager to be assigned for a train or a few trains, the person must be accountable for cleanliness, maintenance etc. Passengers must be able to file complaints, online or as written, and there should be metric to track it to closure. Let us try small things first. Innovative implementable ideas are needed to keep toilets clean.
from Sanjai Pathak at 13:02, Jul 03, 2012
Reformation of railways is indeed urgent but dear Brijesh! you have to be realistic, when you do not have a clean toilet in AC 1st class despite a provision for full time attendants and staff than thinking about a yoga room and spa on railway tracks sounds like only a fairy tale. Have a macro look at railways and the people who are dependent on this mode of travel, you will agree that rails do not have enough seating capacity for existing number of passengers, then how can one even think about the top end luxuries as suggested by you. My dear, I expect my friend to be a visionary in relistic terms, otherwise your thughts would find complete resonance with the elitist planning commision which sets up a monetary need foronly "animal like existence for poor people" but builds its own toilet with lacs of rupees with smart card access. I wonder if that is the 'animal spirit'.
from Abhijit Ray at 18:02, Jul 02, 2012
First let Indian railways need to sort out the toilets. These are dirty, unusable and unhygineic. Besides, excreta still fall on the tracks, many a times when used in a stationary train and make the whole ambience ******. Railway should ensure vacuum suction of human waste like they do in planes or even in luxury buses. It will be good if railways can ensure luggages are packed and checked in like plane. This way a passenger will reach his coach with bare essentials. i shall be happy if railways can address these two issues in next 10 years. I shall think of bullet trains later. To do any modernisation, railways need money. However, our honorable minister, now and earlier, lack any vision for the organisation other than a vote catching machine. So they wil not use any reform measure. So our dream of a clean, efficient and user friendly railways end there.
from Rolf Kopter at 13:15, Jul 02, 2012
Mr. Kalappa, you are really restricted in imagination. Such articles aren't going to do anything for reform of Indian Raliways. You have to start with smaller grievances - outside the train - that make the trip a suffering.

Petition wants more ticketing clerks at suburban railway stations
CHENNAI: Highlighting the issue of serpentine queues of commuters waiting for tickets in suburban railway stations in Chennai and the severe shortage of ticketing clerks in booking offices, a public interest writ petition in the Madras high court has sought urgent steps to set right the problem.

The PIL wanted the court to direct the railway administration to take urgent steps to fill up the vacancies and deploy enough ticketing personnel in suburban railway stations in the city.
The first bench of the court, comprising Justice M Y Eqbal and Justice T S Sivagnanam, before which the PIL filed by advocate S Sathya Chandran came up for admission on Monday, has asked the advocate to serve copies on the railway ministry, railway board and the general manager and chief commercial manager of Southern Railway.

In his petition, Sathya Chandran contended that the already busy suburban railway network in Chennai registered a spurt in passenger traffic after the state government hiked the bus fares on November 17, 2011. In Tambaram alone, against the sale of 7.12 lakh tickets in November 2010, a total of 7.5 lakh tickets were sold in November 2011. The number rose to 8.37 lakh in December last. In January this year, the number went up to 8.71 lakh, the PIL said.

The increase in demand for tickets has resulted in people queuing up in front of ticket counters braving the hot sun, it said, adding that only one counter worked in suburban stations, except in places like Egmore, Chennai Beach and Mambalam.

Most of the automated ticket vending machines (ATVMs) at big stations were not in working condition and even those with smart cards were unable to use them, it said.

Citing media reports, it said that though 136 new clerical posts had been sanctioned for these stations, the posts were still vacant.
Petition wants more ticketing clerks at suburban railway stations - Times Of India

Railway tribunal grants two Pak Samjhauta victims compensation
Anita Singh, TNN Jul 6, 2012, 01.09AM IST
Tags:

Chandigarh Railway Claim Tribunal|
2007 Samjhauta train blast

PANIPAT: A Chandigarh Railway Claim Tribunal has granted compensation to the families of two Pakistani nationals, who had died in the 2007 Samjhauta train blast.

Their lawyer, Momin Malik, said this was for the first time that the tribunal has ordered compensation through the Indian high commission.
The orders were passed on April 18 and sent to the victim families. Malik said that still 30 compensation cases belonging to Pakistani and Indian civilians are pending before the tribunal.

The compensation of Rs 4 lakh each has been awarded to Zubeda Begum and Zahida Begum, both residents of North Karachi in Pakistan, he said.

Sixty-eight people, mostly Pakistani civilians, were killed in the blast.

Following the blast, Zubeda and Zahida along with their kin had arrived in India and after identifying their husbands, Wahid Khan and Salim Khan, took their bodies to Pakistan.

After the Union government announced compensations for the victims of the blasts, the two got in touch with Panipat lawyer Malik and filed a petition with the Railway Claim Tribunal on July 27, 2010.

The tribunal awarded the compensation along with a 6% interest per annum from the date of filing of the claim application.

The tribunal asked the ministry of railways to arrange for the payment of the compensation to the two women through Indian High Commission in Islamabad as no Pakistani national is allowed to open a bank account in the country without prior permission from the Reserve Bank of India.
Railway tribunal grants two Pak Samjhauta victims compensation - Times Of India

Railways to act strongly against ticket touts
New Delhi, July 3, 2012, DHNS:

The Railways on Tuesday decided to further streamline the Tatkal scheme, with a view to keep touts and black marketeers out of the system.

Minister of State for Railways KH Muniyappa, who presided over a high-level meeting of department officials, ordered officials to act immediately after recent hikes in airfare has increased demand for rail tickets. Officials at the meeting, convened to review the steps taken to streamline the scheme, decided to take stern action against those promoting or helping others in selling tickets in black market.

Around 15 lakh Railway tickets are being sold through 8838 passenger reservation ticket counters and the e-ticketing website through IRCTC, out of which Tatkal tickets constitute around 1.70 lakh.

The minister said Railways has taken a series of short and long term steps to increase online ticket reservation, as a result of which the capacity of its website would increase from the current 3.5 lakh to five lakh bookings in four months time and would touch eight lakh in the long run. Both IRCTC and CRIS are working in the enhancement efforts, he said.

Member Traffic, Railway Board, Managing Director, IRCTC, Additional Member (Commercial) and other senior officers attended the meeting.
Railways to act strongly against ticket touts


----------



## third eye

ajtr said:


> Why patronizing tone?your question can best answered by another question...
> 
> *Why India is still failed in governance even after 65 years of Independence?
> 
> *We Started by ending Royal dynasties and feudalism and ended up having political dynasties and political bureaucratic feudal



Is this an ans to the Q raised ?


----------



## RISING SUN

Railways unearths ticket scam worth lakhs
BELGAUM: A team of South Western Railway audit officials has uncovered a unreserved ticketing system (UTS) racket running into several lakhs.

The fraud came to light a few months ago when railway officials smelt a rat at the Tiptur and Chamarajapuram railway station counters.
A short distance ticket is printed over a long distance ticket. The booking clerk pockets the difference between the two tickets. On the unreserved ticket on the top right, there is an eight digit number and below a four digit number. The last four digits of the eight-digit number should match the below four-digit number. If they do not match, it is a fake ticket. When the accounts department staff spotted the mismatched tickets, a probe was ordered. The railways thus unearthed several mismatched tickets issued through the Unreserved Ticketing System. The railways are now conducting a detailed check into the systems and account books.

When railway officials pointed to the discrepancy in the numbers on the ticket at Tiptur and Chamarajapuram station, the booking clerks altered it manually. They clerks were suspended.

A further probe brought to light that the fraud is rampant at Bhadravathi, Shimoga, Davanagere, Arsikere and other stations of Bangalore division. The booking clerks at Arsikere, Shimoga and Bhadravathi have been suspended and are likely to be transferred to other places pending an inquiry. The fraud is suspected to be around Rs 15 lakh.

Last week supervisors were told how to identify or detect the fraud. The auditors will submit their report to the headquarters in Hubli. The probe is expected to be completed within three months.

When TOI contacted Vinod Kumar, Divisional Railway manager, Mysore division, South Western Railway, he said that the incident came to light a few days ago. "The auditors brought this to our notice and an investigation is on. More details will be revealed once our probe is complete," he added.
Railways unearths ticket scam worth lakhs - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The bridge

I don't know how the US or the European or the best railway system in the world function. But one thing is for sure that if they get to handle the kind of traffic Indian Railway handles, these developed railway systems will collapse. hats off to The Indian railway which has catered for the poorest of the poors to the richest of the riches. you will find everything for everybody in the system right from the basic local trains to the Most Luxury train in the world. 

Handling such large and varied traffic is itself an achievement. Shortcomings would be there but NASA space ships are also not free of problems. 

The fact of the matter is that the Railway system in Indian subcontinent is incomparable and that includes Pakistan and BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

The bridge said:


> I don't know *how the US* or the European or the best railway system in the world function. But one thing is for sure that if they get to handle the kind of traffic Indian Railway handles, these developed railway systems will collapse. hats off to The Indian railway which has catered for the poorest of the poors to the richest of the riches. you will find everything for everybody in the system right from the basic local trains to the Most Luxury train in the world.
> 
> Handling such large and varied traffic is itself an achievement. Shortcomings would be there but NASA space ships are also not free of problems.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the Railway system in Indian subcontinent is incomparable and that includes Pakistan and BD.




US railways should not be discussed on the same breath as European or Japanese railway system. US railways is at best rudimentary (they have only today annouced their first HSR between SFO and LA). They tend to focus on air travel instead.


----------



## jayron

ajtr said:


> Why patronizing tone?your question can best answered by another question...
> 
> Why India is still failed in governance even after 65 years of Independence?
> 
> We Started by ending Royal dynasties and feudalism and ended up having political dynasties and political bureaucratic feudal



what has it to do with railways.. Welcome back. And please troll in the relevant thread.


----------



## black_jack

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...



We consider infrastructure as first priority and yes we are building tank ammos , we are importing only APFSDS .

hard fact : even after 65 years you still importing locomotives .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black_jack

*Indian Railways generates Rs 29,903 crore in Q1 of FY 13*

*NEW DELHI: Indian Railways have generated earnings of Rs. 29,903 crore during the 1st quarter of the current fiscal as compared to Rs. 24769 crore during the same period last year, registering an increase of 20.73 per cent.
*
*Earnings through goods have gone up from Rs 16,804 crore to Rs 21,205 crore during the same period, registering a jump of 26 percent.
*


The total passenger revenue earnings were Rs. 7,462 crore compared to Rs. 6,836 crore during the same period last year, registering an increase of 9.16 per cent. On the other hand, revenue earnings from other coaching amounted to Rs. 760 crore during April-June 2012 compared to Rs. 697 crore during the same period last year, an increase of 8.94 per cent.

The total number of passengers booked during April-June 2012 were 2,131 million compared to 2,028 million during the same period last year, showing an increase of 5.08 per cent.

In the suburban and non-suburban sectors, the number of passengers booked during April-June 2012 were 1075 million and 1056 million compared to 1046 million and 982 million during the same period last year, showing an increase of 2.72 per cent and 7.59 per cent respectively. 

Indian Railways generates Rs 29,903 crore in Q1 of FY 13 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

third eye said:


> Is this an ans to the Q raised ?


No thats the logical analogy which makes him answer his question by himself.



jayron said:


> what has it to do with railways.. Welcome back. And please troll in the relevant thread.


Oh no thats sure has everything to the quest asked in railway thread in one way it answers him indirectly.


----------



## OrionHunter

And on board the Maharaja's Express...























Cheers!


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...


Lol genius ..
We could produce ammo .



ajtr said:


> No thats the logical analogy which makes him answer his question by himself.
> 
> Oh no thats sure has everything to the quest asked in railway thread in one way it answers him indirectly.


 
OMG !!! OMG !!!
Look who is back

It's a bird , no it's a troll
It's ajtr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apóll&#333;n

*Waiting Lounge*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakindia

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...



sir, with due respect development is more important than war, so locomotives is the first priority, although i agree karan21 was little rude, but dont mind..........



&#7944;&#960;&#972;&#955;&#955;&#969;&#957;;3153566 said:


>



sir, the business train operates no more.


----------



## Jako

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING? WHEN YOU GUYS CANT EVEN PRODUCE AMMO FOR YOUR TANKS...


Common Indians use railways almost every day,thus we give locomotives top priority unlike a country you know which,and common people use what there.thus their government's top priority.
Turn off the caps next time,it makes you look like a kid crying for a lollipop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

pakindia said:


> sir, the business train operates no more.


WTF happened?



Why has Pakistan discontinued it? Looked pretty good I thought!


----------



## jaunty

OrionHunter said:


> WTF happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Pakistan discontinued it? Looked pretty good I thought!



Because just a few hours after the inauguration this happened, from 2:30  






LMAO @ 0:20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan Railways is too prey of Corrupt Zardari & Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan Railways is too prey of Corrupt Zardari & Co.



sir, this is NYC subway, not pakistani railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OrionHunter

jaunty said:


> Because just a few hours after the inauguration this happened, from 2:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO @ 0:20



*Ooops! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apóll&#333;n

pakindia said:


> sir, the business train operates no more.



This is bad news... country like Pakistan should have more number of quality train service. Common man can't afford to travel in flights, so his only option is either roadways or railroad... but roadways can't handle shear load of passengers in the country like Pakistan. So important thing is *Pakistan needs well connected and quality train service*. *Hope good days for Pakistan railways will come soon*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Shatabdi Express AC 1st Class





Hopefully soon I will undertake my first journey on IR 

Pakistan needs to look after their railways and come up with a plan.Railways is the backbone when it comes to moving goods in the world...just image the amount of diesel burnt on moving that stuff on trucks.








Source

Past




Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

amritsar delhi stabdi is pretty fast but i wasnt impressed by the cleanliness of the bogeys and food is similar like they give in air india.. i mean bimaro wala khana..and AC get turned on only when train started running. amritsar railways station is prbably angrejo k jamanay ka station and need overhauling. when will government do some development work in punjab too.






even our people are careless. take a look at this video. people think its ok to roam around on railway tracks as if its a company bagh


----------



## pakindia

^^^jatt+gutts, this might be 10 years old video....the situation is not like this anymore...........







cloud_9 said:


> Shatabdi Express AC 1st Class



this is AC chair car, not 1st class....


----------



## jatt+gutts

the video is of 2007... when i am in india i always travel by shatabdi so i know. whole of shatabdi is ac chair car other than couple first class bogeys. shatabdi is now a days clean but washrooms are still pretty messy. in new bogeys they may be better.


----------



## RISING SUN

Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor one of 100 innovative global projects: KPMG
NEW DELHI: The Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project has featured in a list of world's most innovative and inspiring infrastructure projects by consultancy firm KPMG.

The list showcases 100 examples of great projects that are at different stages of development across the world.

"A profile of Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor is now featured in the much-anticipated second edition of the Infrastructure 100: World Cities Edition," KPMG said in a statement.
"This edition provides insight into infrastructure projects that make great cities, with a particular focus on the innovations that make them 'Cities of the Future' - places where people want to live and do business," it said.

Of the 100 projects identified by the independent regional judging panels, 10 were selected by a global judging panel as being the most noteworthy within each project category, which included India project under Global Connectivity head, it said.

The USD 90-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project is aimed at creating industrial infrastructure along the Delhi-Mumbai Rail Freight Corridor, which is under implementation.

"The World Cities Edition aims to identify the key challenges faced by cities globally and showcases hundred urban infrastructure projects that embody the spirit of innovation and stand as an inspiration to infrastructure participants and city leaders around the world," said Head, Infrastructure Advisory Group, KPMG India Arvind Mahajan.

The statement said India is expected to witness large scale migration with almost 400 million people expected to move to urban centers in the next few decades.

With existing cities and towns already densely populated, the creation of new cities and neighborhoods will be critical. Additionally, the burgeoning population of the country requires creation of 300 million new jobs in the next 25 years, it said.

"The Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor aims to meet these challenges by creating globally competitive environment and world class infrastructure to activate local commerce, enhance foreign investment, create employment opportunities, enhance exports and attain sustainable development," it added.

The projects showcased in the Infrastructure 100 are from five regions of the world -- Asia Pacific, North America, Latin America, Europe, and the Middle East and Africa.

Projects were sorted under various categories, it said adding Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor was highlighted as part of the Global Connectivity alongside, Calgary International Airport (Canada), California High-Speed Rail, USA, Medina Airport, Saudi Arabia and Trans-Sumatra Toll Road, Indonesia among others.

KPMG is a global network of professional firms providing Audit, Tax and Advisory services, operating in 152 countries.
Comments
Readers' opinions (9)
Sort by:Newest|Oldest
Naresh H Thakur (Juhu, Mumbai)
04 Jul, 2012 11:09 AM
Has Potential to contribute a significant percentage to India's GDP
hallihuduga (Dubai)
03 Jul, 2012 10:58 PM
Mumbai Bangalore Chennai corridor must be studied.. it will bring in more growth than mumbai delhi corridor
Hari (Germany) replies to hallihuduga
03 Jul, 2012 11:13 PM
Don´t worry it won´t be built. India´s politician lack the ability to really push things forward.
hallihuduga replies to Hari
03 Jul, 2012 11:38 PM
why north India must get all investments?
Akhandam (London,UK) replies to hallihuduga
04 Jul, 2012 09:53 PM
Because of people having such thinking we suffered under Muslim rule of 800 years and English rule of 200 years.some people never get above North-south, aryan-dravidian divide and in the middle Malechachas make merry.Good.sleep india sleep.
Harsh (India) replies to hallihuduga
04 Jul, 2012 10:17 AM
Its India which is getting the investment. Why north, south, east and west divide over it? After kolkata metro project was first approved in bangalore then it was the turn of delhi... IT infra was developed first in bangalore, hyd, and then came the number of north or west states. Comeon dude be happy that India is growing... If India grows everybody will grow.. whether a north indian, or south or east or person belonging to western part of India.
koko (koko island) replies to Harsh
04 Jul, 2012 03:55 PM
The news is about North India, nothing related to South India..Its true that preffernce is getting to North Indian states than South Indian States.. Lets forget NorthEast..They are almost dead...Truth always have ugly face...
AP (USA) replies to koko
04 Jul, 2012 06:43 PM
Since when was Mumbai in North or Gujarat in North? Grow up dude. There are many projects in the Bangalore-Chennai corridor too.
Chandra_Mrj (Hyd) replies to AP
05 Jul, 2012 08:32 PM
guys..many ppl around here seems to ne false flaggers (rather trolls) so just ignore the,. I am from hyd, and I am an Indian.

Indian railways is going green, solar friendly
MYSORE: Indian railways is going green and solar-friendly.

Railway minister of state K H Muniyappa, after flagging off three train services from Mysore, said as part of their green initiative, Indian Railways will be providing bio toilets in as many as 2500 passenger coaches and over 1000 manned level crossing across India will be lit with solar energy lamps in this fiscal year.

Moreover, the railways will be filling the backlog of SC/ST/OBC categories by recruiting over one lakh employees in the year. They will also put in place integrated security system in 202 selected railway stations and will extend escort facilities by RPF/GRP personnel to another 3500 trains.

Railways have embarked upon several key infrastructure projects in the state on cost sharing basis to achieve the twin objective of connectivity to hinterland and economic growth of backward areas. The minister appreciated Mysore division of SWR for focusing on upgrading passenger amenities.

He said Indian railways is on a mission to build infrastructure and it has proposed for laying of 725 km new lines with estimation at Rs 6872 crore, 700 kms track doubling works at Rs 3393 crore, 800 kms gauge conversion at Rs 1950 crore and over 1100 kms of electrification Rs 828 crore.

Survey for bullet train service between Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai underway: K H Muniyappa
MYSORE: Minister of state for railways K H Muniyappa on Saturday said there is proposal before him to operate high-speed (Bullet) train between Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai and a survey on this score is underway.

Muniyappa said they are studying about the viability and later they will decide on the project. He said if this is in place one can travel between Bangalore and Chennai in 90 minutes and felt it will be more convenient than traveling by air thus indicating his support to the project. Even the fares will be kept lower than that of flights, he added.

To a query, the minister told reporters that the project is in conceptual stage and once the survey is complete they will study the report and then take a final decision in this regard.

State government had proposed this project and it was estimated that the project would cost nearly Rs 200 for every kilometer dedicated railway line work.

Mysore-Bangalore track doubling

Railway minister of state Muniyappa on Saturday said soon after Karnataka state government clears hurdles at Mandya, Maddur and Srirangapatna, they will soon take up the track doubling project work.

State government has handed over 2000 acres of land to railways but due hurdles near few places they are yet to handover the remaining land for the project. Railways have set two year deadline for the track doubling work but the minister claimed they will speed up the project as soon as they get land and try to complete the work in one-and-half years time.

The minister however assured to facilitate the state to get permission from the Archeological survey of India to clear another hurdle. There is hindrance to take up the track doubling work near a monument in Srirangapatna as ASI guidelines are strict. It prevents taking up any development works within the radius of 200 mts of any monument and railway line between Mysore-Bangalore, near the monument, comes within the radius.

Kodagu to be on train map soon

Minister Muniyappa said survey work for creation of Mysore-Kushalnagar railway line is complete and plan has been sent to Railway board for approval. After they get green signal the work would be commenced soon and this will benefit people in region.

Meanwhile, the minister said he has plans to connect north Karnataka directly to New Delhi. Presently, people are forced to travel to any of the capital cities Hyderabad and Mumbai to reach the national capital. But once the Gulbarga and Bidar line work is complete they can directly travel to Delhi via Itarsi railway station without reaching these cities.

Survey for bullet train service between Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai underway: K H Muniyappa
MYSORE: Minister of state for railways K H Muniyappa on Saturday said there is proposal before him to operate high-speed (Bullet) train between Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai and a survey on this score is underway.

Muniyappa said they are studying about the viability and later they will decide on the project. He said if this is in place one can travel between Bangalore and Chennai in 90 minutes and felt it will be more convenient than traveling by air thus indicating his support to the project. Even the fares will be kept lower than that of flights, he added.

To a query, the minister told reporters that the project is in conceptual stage and once the survey is complete they will study the report and then take a final decision in this regard.

State government had proposed this project and it was estimated that the project would cost nearly Rs 200 for every kilometer dedicated railway line work.

Mysore-Bangalore track doubling

Railway minister of state Muniyappa on Saturday said soon after Karnataka state government clears hurdles at Mandya, Maddur and Srirangapatna, they will soon take up the track doubling project work.

State government has handed over 2000 acres of land to railways but due hurdles near few places they are yet to handover the remaining land for the project. Railways have set two year deadline for the track doubling work but the minister claimed they will speed up the project as soon as they get land and try to complete the work in one-and-half years time.

The minister however assured to facilitate the state to get permission from the Archeological survey of India to clear another hurdle. There is hindrance to take up the track doubling work near a monument in Srirangapatna as ASI guidelines are strict. It prevents taking up any development works within the radius of 200 mts of any monument and railway line between Mysore-Bangalore, near the monument, comes within the radius.

Kodagu to be on train map soon

Minister Muniyappa said survey work for creation of Mysore-Kushalnagar railway line is complete and plan has been sent to Railway board for approval. After they get green signal the work would be commenced soon and this will benefit people in region.

Meanwhile, the minister said he has plans to connect north Karnataka directly to New Delhi. Presently, people are forced to travel to any of the capital cities Hyderabad and Mumbai to reach the national capital. But once the Gulbarga and Bidar line work is complete they can directly travel to Delhi via Itarsi railway station without reaching these cities.

Cops trace Mumbai kidnap victim, accused to Haridwar
MUMBAI/ HARIDWAR: Two constables of the Haridwar city police nabbed 25-year-old Bhopal-resident on Saturday after he was found suspiciously moving with the three-year-old kidnapped girl at the 2012 annual Kanwar fair that began in Haridwar this week. After learning about the arrest, a team of CST Government Railway Police left for Haridwar to fetch the girl and take custody of the abductor.

The Haridwar police said the accused Raju Goud confessed he kidnapped the girl to earn money by making her beg at melas and temples. Sangeeta Pawar, daughter of a labourer, was kidnapped from CST railway station on the night of June 10-11.

"We have recorded Gaud's claim that he kidnapped the girl for begging. But we did not believe his claim. Even medical report of the child is awaited to know whether the accused has sexually abused the child," Haridwar (City) Superintendent of Police Kiranlal Shah told TOI.

Mumbai Police said the child's parents -- Laxman Pawar (42) and wife Pushpabai (35) -- are contract labourers from the Parbhani district in Vidarbha and clean railway tracks. On the night of the kidnapping, they were returning home but missed their train and decided to stay at the station itself. They then went to sleep in the main hall of the station, hoping to catch the next train that would get them to their hometown &#8212; Tapovan Express &#8212; at 6.10am the next day the mother found her daughter missing. Based on the description of accused and the CCTV footage the kidnap case was registered on June 11.

Gaud's luck ran out when police constables -- Pankaj Giri and Dalwir -- on duty at the mela on Saturday morning saw him. "Gaud's identification and the minor girl's in his possession matched to the video footages that was in news channels showing picking the girl from the CST railway station. This raised suspicion and the two cops on duty at the Kanwar Mela nabbed him when he gave vague reply. They informed the Kotwali police in Haridwar and got him arrested," said Shah.

Gaud, who is physically challenged, told cops he took the girl to Delhi, Agra and finally Haridwar.

The accused will be produced in court on Sunday. 
timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Cops-trace-Mumbai-kidnap-victim-accused-to-Haridwar/articleshow/14738719.cms

Cops trace Mumbai kidnap victim, accused to Haridwar
MUMBAI/ HARIDWAR: Two constables of the Haridwar city police nabbed 25-year-old Bhopal-resident on Saturday after he was found suspiciously moving with the three-year-old kidnapped girl at the 2012 annual Kanwar fair that began in Haridwar this week. After learning about the arrest, a team of CST Government Railway Police left for Haridwar to fetch the girl and take custody of the abductor.

The Haridwar police said the accused Raju Goud confessed he kidnapped the girl to earn money by making her beg at melas and temples. Sangeeta Pawar, daughter of a labourer, was kidnapped from CST railway station on the night of June 10-11.

"We have recorded Gaud's claim that he kidnapped the girl for begging. But we did not believe his claim. Even medical report of the child is awaited to know whether the accused has sexually abused the child," Haridwar (City) Superintendent of Police Kiranlal Shah told TOI.

Mumbai Police said the child's parents -- Laxman Pawar (42) and wife Pushpabai (35) -- are contract labourers from the Parbhani district in Vidarbha and clean railway tracks. On the night of the kidnapping, they were returning home but missed their train and decided to stay at the station itself. They then went to sleep in the main hall of the station, hoping to catch the next train that would get them to their hometown  Tapovan Express  at 6.10am the next day the mother found her daughter missing. Based on the description of accused and the CCTV footage the kidnap case was registered on June 11.

Gaud's luck ran out when police constables -- Pankaj Giri and Dalwir -- on duty at the mela on Saturday morning saw him. "Gaud's identification and the minor girl's in his possession matched to the video footages that was in news channels showing picking the girl from the CST railway station. This raised suspicion and the two cops on duty at the Kanwar Mela nabbed him when he gave vague reply. They informed the Kotwali police in Haridwar and got him arrested," said Shah.

Gaud, who is physically challenged, told cops he took the girl to Delhi, Agra and finally Haridwar.

The accused will be produced in court on Sunday. 
timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Cops-trace-Mumbai-kidnap-victim-accused-to-Haridwar/articleshow/14738719.cms
kalpana (delhi)
Salute the cops and makes us feel India still has a great chance inspite of corrupt cops politicians govt workers etc. We the people just need to do this kind of activities daily in hundreds and take it as our duty and the day is not far for prosperity. If only this was a CM relative son the Mumbai cops would have flown to hardiwar, but guess it was destiny of the child that saved the day. Jai Hind.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
sheikh (saudi) 3 mins ago
who is physically challenged.More cuts his one hand and one leg.he go to begging others.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Antonio Barbosa (Goa)
5 mins ago
Camera technology can help.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
dv1173 (Delhi)
16 mins ago
GREAT JOB DONE by police constables -- Pankaj Giri and Dalwir.... they actually saved this girl from future torture of flesh trading...
Agree (6)Disagree (0)Recommend (1)Offensive
mahesh krishnan (bangalore)
25 mins ago
Seeing the events that are happening with respect to child abuse in our country the culprits should be surgically maimed or blinded for life so that they can understand the pain. Good work by Cops for using Technology to catch culprit atleast they have shown that they empathize with the poor.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Raja (Delhi) 40 mins ago
Kudos to two police officers - Great job, you did a job which shall be awarded - where I can send money?? TOI, please post more info, i am sure other peiople will rewards those policemen.
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Kanmani Selvan (Trichy)
51 mins ago
What a lightening speed the cops traced, for almost a year!
Agree (0)Disagree (1)Recommend (0)Offensive
Indian (INDIA)
57 mins ago
What will be his punishment.. The cops should ensure that he is put behind bars for the rest of his life..................... People, if you find any such b@st@rd, then you know what to do before the cops come..
Agree (2)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
jaya Kalyanaraman (Bangalore ) 1 hr ago
I wonder if the child would have been traced any earlier had the footage been aired within a couple of days of the kidnapping. Probably then, the child would have been traced sooner and the parents and the child would have been saved the anxiety and trauma of this experience. Kudos to the two policemen on beat duty at the Haridwar mela.
Agree (8)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
Indian (INDIA) replies to jaya Kalyanaraman
1 hrs ago
I know.. more than 10 days.. the parents would have had sleepless nights..
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Nishit (Mumbai) 2 hrs ago
Cops should be rewarded
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
R.K.Nair (pune) 2 hrs ago
THIS GOVT SHOULD APPRECIATE AND AWARD THESE COPS WHO HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB LOCATING THE CHILD THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY. GREAT. Instead of wasting so many crores on sleepy MPs and MLAs , Govt can give a huge reward to these COPS
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (3)Offensive
n krishnamoorthy (thanjavur)
2 hrs ago
Despite Mumbai Police attempting to cold storage the issue as the parents happen to be moneyless poor, Haridwar police did a wonder job. Well done.
Agree (9)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
jhaye.le (Anywhere)
2 hrs ago
Though he's physically challenged, shame on him for kidnapping a child to work and provide money for him!! And he's only 25!!!
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (1)Offensive
Jawahar Lal Taku (Melbourne) 3 hrs ago
Congratulations for the police to nab the accused who kidnapped the baby from Shivajee Station at Mumbai. These CCTV cameras may be installed at all public places to nab the criminals.
Agree (10)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
Paul (GOA) 3 hrs ago
Wow !A Labourer's daughter has been given so much coverage and seriousness..this normally happens if the kid was a Netas or Big business honchos kid!!GREAT JOB Mumbai police for releasing the CCTV footage to the media & to the Haridwar Police !
Agree (6)Disagree (3)Recommend (1)Offensive
ABHAY (WASTE OF TIME)
4 hrs ago
Pankaj Giri and Dalwir you showed Uttarakhand police can do wise acts too, There are many crooks in Uttarakhand who needs Gangajal,
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
damupariyarath (Mumbai)
5 hrs ago
Haridwar police did a commendable job in tracing this kidnapped child.Though it was part of the duty the two constables who traced the child needs to be rewarded for this act.Many such cases are taking place everyday and only few have been traced as per statistics.Every effort should be made to control this menace faced by the society.
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
vimal (noida) 6 hrs ago
congrats to proactive policemen. Thanks god actually we have some police man who are working behind KHAKI.
Agree (27)Disagree (0)Recommend (3)Offensive

Cops trace Mumbai kidnap victim, accused to Haridwar
MUMBAI/ HARIDWAR: Two constables of the Haridwar city police nabbed 25-year-old Bhopal-resident on Saturday after he was found suspiciously moving with the three-year-old kidnapped girl at the 2012 annual Kanwar fair that began in Haridwar this week. After learning about the arrest, a team of CST Government Railway Police left for Haridwar to fetch the girl and take custody of the abductor.

The Haridwar police said the accused Raju Goud confessed he kidnapped the girl to earn money by making her beg at melas and temples. Sangeeta Pawar, daughter of a labourer, was kidnapped from CST railway station on the night of June 10-11.

"We have recorded Gaud's claim that he kidnapped the girl for begging. But we did not believe his claim. Even medical report of the child is awaited to know whether the accused has sexually abused the child," Haridwar (City) Superintendent of Police Kiranlal Shah told TOI.

Mumbai Police said the child's parents -- Laxman Pawar (42) and wife Pushpabai (35) -- are contract labourers from the Parbhani district in Vidarbha and clean railway tracks. On the night of the kidnapping, they were returning home but missed their train and decided to stay at the station itself. They then went to sleep in the main hall of the station, hoping to catch the next train that would get them to their hometown &#8212; Tapovan Express &#8212; at 6.10am the next day the mother found her daughter missing. Based on the description of accused and the CCTV footage the kidnap case was registered on June 11.

Gaud's luck ran out when police constables -- Pankaj Giri and Dalwir -- on duty at the mela on Saturday morning saw him. "Gaud's identification and the minor girl's in his possession matched to the video footages that was in news channels showing picking the girl from the CST railway station. This raised suspicion and the two cops on duty at the Kanwar Mela nabbed him when he gave vague reply. They informed the Kotwali police in Haridwar and got him arrested," said Shah.

Gaud, who is physically challenged, told cops he took the girl to Delhi, Agra and finally Haridwar.

The accused will be produced in court on Sunday. 
timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Cops-trace-Mumbai-kidnap-victim-accused-to-Haridwar/articleshow/14738719.cms
kalpana (delhi)
Salute the cops and makes us feel India still has a great chance inspite of corrupt cops politicians govt workers etc. We the people just need to do this kind of activities daily in hundreds and take it as our duty and the day is not far for prosperity. If only this was a CM relative son the Mumbai cops would have flown to hardiwar, but guess it was destiny of the child that saved the day. Jai Hind.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
sheikh (saudi) 3 mins ago
who is physically challenged.More cuts his one hand and one leg.he go to begging others.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Antonio Barbosa (Goa)
5 mins ago
Camera technology can help.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
dv1173 (Delhi)
16 mins ago
GREAT JOB DONE by police constables -- Pankaj Giri and Dalwir.... they actually saved this girl from future torture of flesh trading...
Agree (6)Disagree (0)Recommend (1)Offensive
mahesh krishnan (bangalore)
25 mins ago
Seeing the events that are happening with respect to child abuse in our country the culprits should be surgically maimed or blinded for life so that they can understand the pain. Good work by Cops for using Technology to catch culprit atleast they have shown that they empathize with the poor.
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Raja (Delhi) 40 mins ago
Kudos to two police officers - Great job, you did a job which shall be awarded - where I can send money?? TOI, please post more info, i am sure other peiople will rewards those policemen.
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Kanmani Selvan (Trichy)
51 mins ago
What a lightening speed the cops traced, for almost a year!
Agree (0)Disagree (1)Recommend (0)Offensive
Indian (INDIA)
57 mins ago
What will be his punishment.. The cops should ensure that he is put behind bars for the rest of his life..................... People, if you find any such b@st@rd, then you know what to do before the cops come..
Agree (2)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
jaya Kalyanaraman (Bangalore ) 1 hr ago
I wonder if the child would have been traced any earlier had the footage been aired within a couple of days of the kidnapping. Probably then, the child would have been traced sooner and the parents and the child would have been saved the anxiety and trauma of this experience. Kudos to the two policemen on beat duty at the Haridwar mela.
Agree (8)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
Indian (INDIA) replies to jaya Kalyanaraman
1 hrs ago
I know.. more than 10 days.. the parents would have had sleepless nights..
Agree (0)Disagree (0)Recommend (0)Offensive
Nishit (Mumbai) 2 hrs ago
Cops should be rewarded
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
R.K.Nair (pune) 2 hrs ago
THIS GOVT SHOULD APPRECIATE AND AWARD THESE COPS WHO HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB LOCATING THE CHILD THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY. GREAT. Instead of wasting so many crores on sleepy MPs and MLAs , Govt can give a huge reward to these COPS
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (3)Offensive
n krishnamoorthy (thanjavur)
2 hrs ago
Despite Mumbai Police attempting to cold storage the issue as the parents happen to be moneyless poor, Haridwar police did a wonder job. Well done.
Agree (9)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
jhaye.le (Anywhere)
2 hrs ago
Though he's physically challenged, shame on him for kidnapping a child to work and provide money for him!! And he's only 25!!!
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (1)Offensive
Jawahar Lal Taku (Melbourne) 3 hrs ago
Congratulations for the police to nab the accused who kidnapped the baby from Shivajee Station at Mumbai. These CCTV cameras may be installed at all public places to nab the criminals.
Agree (10)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
Paul (GOA) 3 hrs ago
Wow !A Labourer's daughter has been given so much coverage and seriousness..this normally happens if the kid was a Netas or Big business honchos kid!!GREAT JOB Mumbai police for releasing the CCTV footage to the media & to the Haridwar Police !
Agree (6)Disagree (3)Recommend (1)Offensive
ABHAY (WASTE OF TIME)
4 hrs ago
Pankaj Giri and Dalwir you showed Uttarakhand police can do wise acts too, There are many crooks in Uttarakhand who needs Gangajal,
Agree (5)Disagree (0)Recommend (2)Offensive
damupariyarath (Mumbai)
5 hrs ago
Haridwar police did a commendable job in tracing this kidnapped child.Though it was part of the duty the two constables who traced the child needs to be rewarded for this act.Many such cases are taking place everyday and only few have been traced as per statistics.Every effort should be made to control this menace faced by the society.
Agree (14)Disagree (0)Recommend (4)Offensive
vimal (noida) 6 hrs ago
congrats to proactive policemen. Thanks god actually we have some police man who are working behind KHAKI.
Agree (27)Disagree (0)Recommend (3)Offensive

High-speed rail corridor may go up to Udupi
KOCHI: The proposed Rs 1.20 lakh crore Thiruvananthapuram-Kasaragod high-speed rail corridor is likely to be extended to Udupi.

Karnataka government has written to Kerala officials in charge of the project suggesting such an extension.

"They have also expressed willingness to fund the stretch of the high-speed rail corridor passing through their state," high-speed rail corporation (HSRC) CMD T Balakrishnan told TOI. "They see a lot of potential in attracting passengers to pilgrim centres like Mookambika Temple. Anyway we are planning to extend it to Mangalore, which is a proper terminus than Kasaragod," Balakrishnan said.
HSRC said the distance of the rail corridor between Thiruvananthapuram-Kasaragod will be 521 km while it will be 564 km if the project is extended to Mangalore. The distance estimate for Udupi is yet to be worked out. The high speed train, with a speed of 300 km/hour, will reach Kasaragod from Thiruvananthapuram in 2.42 hours. A journey from Thiruvananthapuram to Mangalore will only take in 2.53 hours.

Balakrishnan said the corridor will cover 11 districts and bypass only Wayanad, Palakkad and Idukki. He claimed that the project could break even within six to seven years.

"Japanese agency JICA has shown interest to provide loan for the project and this continues to be the first option. JICA loan will have a moratorium of 10 years and repayment period of about 40 years. We are also keeping our options open on availing loan from ADB and World Bank,'' he said.

Kochi: The proposed Rs 1.20 lakh crore Thiruvananthapuram-Kasaragod high-speed rail corridor is likely to be extended to Udupi in Karnataka.

The Karnataka government has written to the Kerala officials in charge of the project suggesting such an extension of the project. They have also expressed willingness to fund that stretch of the high speed rail corridor passing through their state, T Balakrishnan, who is the chairman and managing director of high-speed rail corporation (HSRC) formed by the state told TOI here.

"They see lot of potential in attracting passengers to pilgrim centres like Mookambika Temple. Anyway we are planning to extend it to Mangalore, which is a proper terminus than Kasaragod," Balakrishnan said.

HSRC said the distance of the rail corridor between Thiruvananthapuram-Kasaragod will be 521 km while it will be 564 km if it is extended to Mangalore. The distance estimates of the corridor extended up to Udupi was yet to be worked out. The high speed train with a speed of 300 km per hour will reach Kasaragod from Thiruvananthapuram in 2.42 hours and will reach Mangalore in 2.53 hours.

Balakrishnan said the corridor will cover 11 districts and bypass only Wayanad, Palakkad and Idukki districts.

He claimed that the project could break even within six to seven years.

The Japanese agency JICA has shown interest to provide loan for the project and this continues to be the first option. JICA loan will have a moratorium of 10 years and repayment period of about 40 years.

"We are also keeping our options open on availing loan from ADB and World Bank,'' he said.
High-speed rail corridor may go up to Udupi - Times Of India

Loco pilot unions demand implementation of safety measures
BANGALORE: All India Loco-Running Staff Association ( AILRSA) and other unions of the railways met on July 6 to discuss the safety measures announced by the Railway Board members earlier in June. The demanded to implement the instructions by the board members, regarding the increased cases of Signal passed At Danger ( SPAD) and security and comfort ability of the loco pilots.

Mukul Roy, union railway minister had earlier focused on crew management systems to further enhance safety, which would make Indian Railways buy new technology developed by the Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS) at a cost of Rs 12 crore.

The union members also discussed on points in the instruction where using of long hood locomotives have been drawn to concerns, visibility of tracks and signals obstructed by the long hood, battery box and radiator fans have been taken into account for reforms.

A delegation of the members also met the senior divisional mechanical engineer of South Western Railway in Bangalore division and discussed whether the instructions would be implemented. The official could only express his inability until an executive order from the general manager in this regard is received at his end.

The unions have planned mass awareness regarding this and have also handed over a memorandum regarding their concerns to the Commissioner of Railway Safety(CRS) in Bangalore.

Loco pilot unions demand implementation of safety measures
BANGALORE: All India Loco-Running Staff Association ( AILRSA) and other unions of the railways met on July 6 to discuss the safety measures announced by the Railway Board members earlier in June. The demanded to implement the instructions by the board members, regarding the increased cases of Signal passed At Danger ( SPAD) and security and comfort ability of the loco pilots.

Mukul Roy, union railway minister had earlier focused on crew management systems to further enhance safety, which would make Indian Railways buy new technology developed by the Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS) at a cost of Rs 12 crore.

The union members also discussed on points in the instruction where using of long hood locomotives have been drawn to concerns, visibility of tracks and signals obstructed by the long hood, battery box and radiator fans have been taken into account for reforms.

A delegation of the members also met the senior divisional mechanical engineer of South Western Railway in Bangalore division and discussed whether the instructions would be implemented. The official could only express his inability until an executive order from the general manager in this regard is received at his end.

The unions have planned mass awareness regarding this and have also handed over a memorandum regarding their concerns to the Commissioner of Railway Safety(CRS) in Bangalore.

Airport Express shuts today on safety concerns to resume plying by August
Malaysian contractor asked to carry out repair work
BS Reporter / New Delhi Jul 08, 2012, 00:02 IST

Delhi Airport Metro Express, touted as the country&#8217;s fastest Metro link and the first to be built under public-private partnership, will also become India&#8217;s first Metro line to shut down when it temporarily stops plying from tomorrow. The line, to be shut at the instance of operator Reliance Infrastructure on safety concerns, is expected to resume operations by August-end.

The services will be suspended from 5:30 am on July 8 due to technical defects in civil structures, the construction of which was supervised by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC).
The line runs from New Delhi Railway Station to Terminal 3 of the Indira Gandhi International Airport and is operated by Anil Ambani-promoted Reliance Infrastructure. It had started operations only 17 months back, in February last year.

BUMPY RIDE SO FAR

Sep 2007: First tender for line construction awarded
Jan 23, 2008: DMRC awards a 30-year PPP contract to RInfra
Aug 31, 2010: Original schedule of opening of Airport Express line
Oct 31, 2010: DMRC starts charging ~75 lakh a day as penalty from Reliance Infrastructure
Feb 23, 2011: Airport Express line commences operation
Jul 8, 2012: Airport Express line operation would be suspended due to technical issues and safety concerns

The urban development ministry, the nodal ministry for all metro projects in the country, on Saturday met officials from Reliance India, DMRC, the railways ministry and the Delhi government. DMRC Managing Director Mangu Singh, Reliance Infrastructure CEO Sumit Banerjee, and Urban Develo-pment Secretary Sudhir Krishna also attended the meeting.

Krishna said after the meeting: &#8220;Reliance Infra reported there were some defects in the civil structure. There are problems with the bearing, which is the interface between the pillar and the girder. Repairs have to be done below the girders.&#8221;

A committee comprising officials from the Indian Railways, DMRC and Reliance Infra are studying the nature of defects and would submit a report in the next 10 days, after which rectification works would be carried out. IJM, the Malaysian contractor, which constructed this stretch, would be asked to do the repair work. DMRC and Reliance, as partners of the consortium, would oversee the work. It is not yet clear who will bear the cost of repair.

The line is expected to resume services when it gets re-certifications on safety parameters from experts and authorities. &#8220;By August-end, we expect the line to be functional again,&#8221; said Krishna though an RInfra executive maintained it was premature to give a timeline for the resumption of operations.

Under watch: IJM Corporation

The IJM Corporation of Malaysia, through its Hyderabad-based arm, IJM (India) Infra Ltd, had implemented four projects for the Delhi Metro. With a total value of around Rs 555 crore, the projects were for construction of elevated viaduct. Its first Metro project became operational in April 2003 on the Connaught Place-Kirti Nagar line. Problems have arisen in the construction of viaduct in the Dhaula Kuan section for Airport Express. It had started work on the Rs 135-crore project in December 2007 and completed it in July 2010.

JICA reviews Western Dedicated Freight Corridor project
NEW DELHI: A six-member team from Japan International Corporation Agency has cleared the appraisal of the Western Dedicated Freight Corridor's second phase after reviewing work on the project from Vadodara to Jawahralal Nehru Port Trust and Rewari to Dadri extending over 550 kms.

The western DFC project from Dadri to JNPT via Rewari-Ajmer-Ahmedabad-Vadodra extending over nearly 1,500 route kms is being funded through Japanese overseas development assistance under the special terms for economic partnership (STEP) from JICA.
The JICA team visited DFC project sites from June 28 to July 4 to prepare grounds for appraisal of the second phase of the project from Vadodara to JNPT and Rewari to Dadri extending over 550 route kms.

The team undertook field visits to Mumbai, Surat, Vadodra and Rewari areas to assess the preparedness of the project.

"They reviewed the alignment including special features like tunnels, rock cutting, important bridges along with ongoing bridge works in Vaitarna-Surat area. They also inspected the sites for the proposed Electric Locomotive Maintenance Depot and Multi-modal Logistics Park at Rewari," a senior DFCIL official said.

The loan agreement for first phase of the project from Rewari to Vadodra spread over a length of 920 route kms had been concluded in March, 2010.

Railways to start with Mumbai elevated rail - Rediff.com Business
Railways to start with Mumbai elevated rail
June 08, 2012 15:16 IST
With Prime Minister Manmohan Singh [ Images ] setting the ball rolling for infrastructure projects, long-pending railway projects take centre-stage again.

These projects, if implemented within time, could turn around the fortunes of Indian Railways though there is a question mark over the timeline.

According to the target set by the Prime Minister, contracts for the Sonnagar-Dankuni section of the Dedicated Freight Corridor, elevated rail corridor in Mumbai [ Images ] and locomotive factories in Madhepura and Marhowra should be awarded this year.

The first project to take off is the elevated rail corridor of Mumbai connecting Churchgate and Virar, with total investment of Rs 20,000 crore (Rs 200 billion).

The project is expected to be funded through passenger fares, real estate development of the nearby area and at most 20 per cent funding could be through VGF (Viability Gap funding).

A senior railway official said, "The Request For Proposal will be issued anytime soon and bidders will be shortlisted by July. The feasibility study has been completed.

"As the documentation for the metro projects is already available, they can be adapted for this rail corridor."

On the freight side, a senior railway ministry official said, the preliminary project report of Sonnagar-Dankuni had been made, in which the broad contours like its alignment, cost and technical specifications had been finalised.

The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation had already started land acquisition work for the 550-km stretch which would require 1,002 hectare.

Documentation for the concession agreement that would decide the contours of a public-private partnership was yet to be done, he said.

The long-pending projects of locomotive factories in Madhepura and Marhowra are languishing since 2007.

The PQ (pre qualification) for these locomotive units has been done.

The contract is under revision.

After revision, it will go to the Cabinet for approval.

Station redevelopment of four or five stations will be done in PPP mode.

Adarsh stations are provided with basic facilities such as drinking water, adequate toilets, catering services, waiting rooms and dormitories, especially for lady passengers, better signage, etc.

A total of 929 stations have been identified during 2009-10 to 2012-13 for development under Adarsh station scheme.

A total of 550 stations have been developed under the scheme so far.

"Since this required a lot of support from the state government and consensus has to be built to finalise the concession agreement how long it takes, it is difficult to say," said a railway official.

The PM has also asked the ministry to form a proposal of all the alternatives and approach for the High Speed Corridor (Bullet train) of Mumbai-Ahmedabad.

French consultant M/S Systra has given the final report and it is under examination by the stake holders.

Railways to start with Mumbai elevated rail - Rediff.com Business
Railways to start with Mumbai elevated rail
June 08, 2012 15:16 IST
With Prime Minister Manmohan Singh [ Images ] setting the ball rolling for infrastructure projects, long-pending railway projects take centre-stage again.

These projects, if implemented within time, could turn around the fortunes of Indian Railways though there is a question mark over the timeline.

According to the target set by the Prime Minister, contracts for the Sonnagar-Dankuni section of the Dedicated Freight Corridor, elevated rail corridor in Mumbai [ Images ] and locomotive factories in Madhepura and Marhowra should be awarded this year.

The first project to take off is the elevated rail corridor of Mumbai connecting Churchgate and Virar, with total investment of Rs 20,000 crore (Rs 200 billion).

The project is expected to be funded through passenger fares, real estate development of the nearby area and at most 20 per cent funding could be through VGF (Viability Gap funding).

A senior railway official said, "The Request For Proposal will be issued anytime soon and bidders will be shortlisted by July. The feasibility study has been completed.

"As the documentation for the metro projects is already available, they can be adapted for this rail corridor."

On the freight side, a senior railway ministry official said, the preliminary project report of Sonnagar-Dankuni had been made, in which the broad contours like its alignment, cost and technical specifications had been finalised.

The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation had already started land acquisition work for the 550-km stretch which would require 1,002 hectare.

Documentation for the concession agreement that would decide the contours of a public-private partnership was yet to be done, he said.

The long-pending projects of locomotive factories in Madhepura and Marhowra are languishing since 2007.

The PQ (pre qualification) for these locomotive units has been done.

The contract is under revision.

After revision, it will go to the Cabinet for approval.

Station redevelopment of four or five stations will be done in PPP mode.

Adarsh stations are provided with basic facilities such as drinking water, adequate toilets, catering services, waiting rooms and dormitories, especially for lady passengers, better signage, etc.

A total of 929 stations have been identified during 2009-10 to 2012-13 for development under Adarsh station scheme.

A total of 550 stations have been developed under the scheme so far.

"Since this required a lot of support from the state government and consensus has to be built to finalise the concession agreement how long it takes, it is difficult to say," said a railway official.

The PM has also asked the ministry to form a proposal of all the alternatives and approach for the High Speed Corridor (Bullet train) of Mumbai-Ahmedabad.

French consultant M/S Systra has given the final report and it is under examination by the stake holders.


----------



## cloud_9

pakindia said:


> this is AC chair car, not 1st class....


Cheers! Just posted from the description of the video 

@RISING SUN Why are you posting IR news in this thread.....that to gazillion's of word,sandwiched like a composite material


----------



## Dr. NooB NinjA

^^^ Yaar itna bada article post karega to koi nahi padhega..!!
I myself have never read a post longer than a page untill its the opening post..!!


----------



## OrionHunter

Take a peek at these two clowns crossing the tracks and missing the onrushing Shatabdi by a whisker. IDIOTS!


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

Is there anything called pakistan railways??

Last time i heard that they don't have engines as chinese supplied them cheap quality and now they are lying in junkyard??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Adnan Faruqi said:


> Is there anything called pakistan railways??
> 
> Last time i heard that they don't have engines as chinese supplied them cheap quality and now they are lying in junkyard??


Yes there is PR but it has to go through huge modernization and rebuilding process and it has to expand westwards a lot in balochistan in KP.

I wonder if frontier mail of old times from calcutta to kabul can start again????


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

ajtr said:


> Why patronizing tone?your question can best answered by another question...
> 
> *Why India is still failed in governance even after 65 years of Independence?*
> 
> We Started by ending Royal dynasties and feudalism and ended up having political dynasties and political bureaucratic feudal


get some air dude,India is not considered a failed state..but your nation comes into that "coverted" list.Yes there has been some misgovernance and injustice in the country,but our condition is not as horrible as yours..



ajtr said:


> Yes there is PR but it has to go through huge modernization and rebuilding process and it has to expand westwards a lot in balochistan in KP.
> 
> *I wonder if frontier mail of old times from calcutta to kabul can start again????*



absolutely bro,in the famous story of "kabuliwalla" by R.N.Tagore,the protagonist of the story Rahman,went back to his country after serving the imprisonment in that frontier mail it is shown


----------



## black_jack

MMRDA to add more lines to Mumbai Metro railway project

Around nine years after it first drew up the master plan for the Metro railway project, the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) is planning to revise it and add new lines to the network, including one which will run parallel to the Western Express Highway.

A senior MMRDA official told DNA that they were planning to add a line parallel to the Western Express Highway from Bandra to Dahisar, to take some load off the suburban rail network and provide an alternative to vehicle users on the arterial road. &#8220;This line will be either elevated or underground. It will be integrated with the Colaba-Bandra-SEEPZ (Santa Cruz Electronics Export Processing Zone) line and will have a one stop changeover,&#8221; the official said.

According to the official, statistics revealed that a Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS) would have a traffic demand of around 25,000 passengers per direction in peak hours. &#8220;However, the BRTS would be insufficient to meet this demand and hence a Metro is needed on the route,&#8221; he claimed.

The official said they were also planning a Metro railway line from Lokhandwala to SEEPZ and Kanjurmarg, to link the eastern and western suburbs. Earlier, the 13.14km route was to be taken up as part of the Mono railway master plan, but the MMRDA has decided to put the development of more Mono railway corridors on the backburner till the first 19.22-km Chembur-Wadala-Jacob Circle route, work on which is on, is commissioned and run.
In 2003, the MMRDA had appointed the Delhi Metro Railway Corporation (DMRC) to prepare the Mumbai Metro master plan, which consisted of nine corridors. The plan was approved by the MMRDA in 2004.

Incidentally, while the 11.40-km Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar Metro rail project is expected to be commissioned in 2013, a year behind schedule, work on the 31.871-km Charkop-Bandra-Mankhurd corridor is yet to begin due to pending environmental clearances despite the concession agreement being signed with a Reliance Infrastructure-led consortium in 2010. However, the MMRDA claims that it will begin work on the 33.5-km Colaba-Bandra-SEEPZ underground Metro next year.

MMRDA to add more lines to Mumbai Metro railway project - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## pakindia

yaar risingsun, bold out key points in your articles from now on.....its damn long!!


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Disused track to shimla old station.. sunset...*

















*12029 New Delhi - Amritsar Shatabdi Express *






*14095 Himalayan Queen *






*BOXN-HL Wagons *







*Indian Railway at it's scenic best!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Vijawada Railway Station*






*Habibganj Rly station*





*Turbhe Rly station in Mumbai*






*Kopar Khairane Rly. Station in Mumbai*






*Mumbai Local Rly Station*





*Mumbai Local Rly Station*


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Visual treat for Train Lovers!!!*

*Through fields of flowers..(West Bengal)*










*Thiruvananthapuram Rajdhani thunders across Sharavati Bridge into Honnavar Tunnel*





Kandala Tunnel one of many tunnels!!!





*Konkan Railway Route (Western Ghat)*















*Dudh Sagar Falls*

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Pictures of The Golden Chariot*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*The GOLDEN CHARIOT, continue...*









































The Golden Chariot-Picture Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> get some air dude,India is not considered a failed state..but your nation comes into that "coverted" list.Yes there has been some misgovernance and injustice in the country,but our condition is not as horrible as yours..
> 
> [/B]
> absolutely bro,in the famous story of "kabuliwalla" by R.N.Tagore,the protagonist of the story Rahman,went back to his country after serving the imprisonment in that frontier mail it is shown



Last I checked, India has more starving people then the entire population of Pakistan. 
I know you guys are proud of this but c'mon man, have some shame. 
Don't pull a typical Indian and act all hypocritical. 
A few years of decent growth does not make you a supa dupa pawa. 
And a few bad years of lower economic growth does not make Pakistan a failed state. 

You know what does make a failed state? 
The worlds largest starving population in your borders.


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*The GOLDEN CHARIOT, continue...*









































The Golden Chariot-Picture Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Does this one come free with every ticket??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChennaiSKing

Rusty said:


> Last I checked, India has more starving people then the entire population of Pakistan.
> I know you guys are proud of this but c'mon man, have some shame.
> Don't pull a typical Indian and act all hypocritical.
> A few years of decent growth does not make you a supa dupa pawa.
> And a few bad years of lower economic growth does not make Pakistan a failed state.
> 
> You know what does make a failed state?
> The worlds largest starving population in your borders.



I don't know about the affairs of your country, but as far as my India goes - today we have a sense of pride and hope in us compared to my father generation, I am from a poor farming family of six siblings but today we all are doing good because only with education mostly completed on government aid, I did my studies and directly recruited through campus placement to work in an auto company, unlike 20 years back those days only source of job opportunity was through the government sector...

Yes we agree to the fact that we have the largest section of population living in poverty, but it's not fact that people are starving like what you have mentioned, hear in my state Tamil Nadu a farm labour earns Rs.300 (INR) a day and poor get rice at a subsidized price of Rs.1 per KG!!! from government...

I believe only way you feel happy is by making claims about India which is exaggeration to over come your country's failure!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pakindia

ChennaiSKing said:


> I don't know about the affairs of your country, but as far as my India goes - today we have a sense of pride and hope in us compared to my father generation, I am from a poor farming family of six siblings but today we all are doing good because only with education mostly completed on government aid, I did my studies and directly recruited through campus placement to work in an auto company, unlike 20 years back those days only source of job opportunity was through the government sector...
> 
> Yes we agree to the fact that we have the largest section of population living in poverty, but it's not fact that people are starving like what you have mentioned, hear in my state Tamil Nadu a farm labour earns Rs.300 (INR) a day and poor get rice at a subsidized price of Rs.1 per KG!!! from government...
> 
> I believe only way you feel happy is by making claims about India which is exaggeration to over come your country's failure!!!



dude, your comment made me cry.

i feel pity for those fukcing so called smart indians who got top rated education in india from govt universities from our tax and just flee abroad in the name of less oportunity in india back then.for me, they are the biggest COWARDS who cant take simplest responsibility of their country and build it no matter what payment they would get.when Today we are building so fast and prosperous,those indians must be feeling ashamed of themselves!!!(i'm not talking about every NRIs-for some its just that they have to do it)..........

anyways inshallah' our country will grow fast and srong.....JAI HIND.JAI BHARAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Shalimar Express.
Very beautiful, all electric





Look at it's speed, above 220km/h.


----------



## illusion8

American Pakistani said:


> Shalimar Express.
> Very beautiful, all electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at it's speed, above 220km/h*.



Doesn't seem that fast, I think maximum speed limit on PR tracks is 120 km/h or such according to PR details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Rusty

ChennaiSKing said:


> I don't know about the affairs of your country, but as far as my India goes - today we have a sense of pride and hope in us compared to my father generation, I am from a poor farming family of six siblings but today we all are doing good because only with education mostly completed on government aid, I did my studies and directly recruited through campus placement to work in an auto company, unlike 20 years back those days only source of job opportunity was through the government sector...
> 
> Yes we agree to the fact that we have the largest section of population living in poverty, but it's not fact that people are starving like what you have mentioned, hear in my state Tamil Nadu a farm labour earns Rs.300 (INR) a day and poor get rice at a subsidized price of Rs.1 per KG!!! from government...
> 
> I believe only way you feel happy is by making claims about India which is exaggeration to over come your country's failure!!!




Good for you. 
Keep working to improve your own country and quit hating on ours. 

That is the only way to the future.


----------



## nishmith

Rusty said:


> Last I checked, India has more starving people then the entire population of Pakistan.
> I know you guys are proud of this but c'mon man, have some shame.
> Don't pull a typical Indian and act all hypocritical.
> A few years of decent growth does not make you a supa dupa pawa.
> And a few bad years of lower economic growth does not make Pakistan a failed state.
> 
> You know what does make a failed state?
> The worlds largest starving population in your borders.



y do u always point out the starving people...........we also have 800millions of educated people which is also several times greater than the entire population of pakistan...........plz also put a glance over the development goin on in India and watch out for urself where pakistan stand in development.....the actual result will soon come out within next decade......lets see who is the loser whether pak or india??....so plz hear it once again "I m proud to be an INDIAN"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> Doesn't seem that fast, I think maximum speed limit on PR tracks is 120 km/h or such according to PR details.



Plz support your claims by appropriate links/sources.


----------



## Rusty

nishmith said:


> y do u always point out the starving people...........we also have 800millions of educated people which is also several times greater than the entire population of pakistan...........plz also put a glance over the development goin on in India and watch out for urself where pakistan stand in development.....the actual result will soon come out within next decade......lets see who is the loser whether pak or india??....so plz hear it once again "I m proud to be an INDIAN"



The reason I point out starving people is because some Indian members here get a little too drunk on themselves and start to bash others. 
A little humility goes a long way.


----------



## American Pakistani

pakindia said:


> sir, this is NYC subway, not pakistani railways.



Prove with facts instead of trolling. I need the link/source.

My link is here
tumblr_lyfao4J9Mk1qi23vmo1_500_large « All About Pakistani


----------



## danger007

Rusty said:


> Good for you.
> Keep working to improve your own country and quit hating on ours.
> 
> That is the only way to the future.




keep your dirty ranting out of this thread...... niether pakistan is in a stage to laugh at India.... nor you...... STFU......


----------



## American Pakistani

Pindi Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Golra Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakindia

American Pakistani said:


> Plz support your claims by appropriate links/sources.



the fastest train in whole of south asia is bhopal shatabdi which runs above 150km/ph..

the fastest in pakistan runs at 120km/h......this is the wiki source-
Pakistan Railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia--check the speed section.





if you say, i can give you the online british encyclopedia sources and many others too which are considered the best ever!

please think and come here....you are just embarassing yourself and your fellow pakistanis.LOL. fools are not sitting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

pakindia said:


> the fastest train in whole of south asia is bhopal shatabdi which runs above 150km/ph..
> 
> the fastest in pakistan runs at 120km/h......this is the wiki source-
> Pakistan Railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia--check the speed section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you say, i can give you the online british encyclopedia sources and many others too which are considered the best ever!
> 
> please think and come here....you are just embarassing yourself and your fellow pakistanis.LOL. fools are not sitting here.



Don't gie me wiki links, those are used by trolls, as you claimed that PR says it's max speed is 120km/hr, so i need that link.

Secondly i didn't claimed anything, i just posted what i found, so how am i embarassing my self? As you indians are obsessed with Pakistan & claims to knows more abt Pakistan than Pakistanis so i just want to get some knowledge.


----------



## pakindia

American Pakistani said:


> Don't gie me wiki links, those are used by trolls, as you claimed that PR says it's max speed is 120km/hr, so i need that link.



and dont give me shitty pakistani links....those are meant for trolls too!!



American Pakistani said:


> Prove with facts instead of trolling. I need the link/source.
> 
> My link is here
> tumblr_lyfao4J9Mk1qi23vmo1_500_large « All About Pakistani



plzz dont give pakistani links there are enough indian links i can produce then!!

want me to produce british encyclopedia or similar credibility link??? accept defeat then,else no point providing it!!


----------



## IndoUS

Doesn't matter if its Pakistan or India, we both lack on the matter of keeping the railway station and the trains clean. Priority should not just be in buying better trains, but also to maintain them, and the infrastructure.


----------



## hankau62

American Pakistani said:


>



Tracks on this station is not electrified. My question is how much (%) of the Pakistan's railway network is electrified?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

^^^1%.i am not trolling i have source!!


----------



## RISING SUN

American Pakistani said:


> Shalimar Express.
> *Very beautiful, all electric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at it's speed, above 220km/h.*


It's good to be nationalist. There is nothing wrong in it. But when it jumps over the head. It's nothing but just sucker. 1st thing as for as I know Pakistan doesn't operate electric trains. 2nd thing Pakistani trains can't cross 100 let alone 120 or 220 as my esteemed friend said. For 220km/h train needs dedicated high speed tracks and high hp locomotives.
2nd for 120km/h no train runs on full speed permitted on any type of track,then locomotive restricted and limited speed doesn't permit PAKISTAN go above 100 but i think they even doesn't cross 80-90 km/h speed.


----------



## American Pakistani

Attock Railway Station




Lahore Railway Station




Alexandria Bridge in Gujrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

such a disgrace that american pakistani being such a senior member is trolling and showing non-credible sources.PITY.



American Pakistani said:


> Attock Railway Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Railway Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria Bridge in Gujrat.



now this one i liked but plz dont show other fake images . i liked this one coz it was true. thank you.


----------



## RISING SUN

SPV formation cleared for Chhattisgarh's rail corridor
The ambitious rail corridor project in Chhattisgarh has moved on to the final track of implementation with the deck clearing for the formation special purpose vehicle (SPV).

The Rs 4500-crore project would have two rail corridors&#8212;one would be 180-km East corridor and another 122-km East-West corridor. It would connect state&#8217;s mineral rich pockets with the main rail route and facilitate train accessibility in the areas otherwise tucked away in desolate locations.



Also Read

Related Stories 

News Now 
-	Airport Express shuts today on safety concerns to resume plying by August
-	Railways' high-speed plans to hit financing hurdle
-	Railways rolls back hike in haulage charges for pig and sponge iron
-	Railways to start with Mumbai elevated rail
-	Steel to get cheaper in coming months: Fitch
-	Sail and Burn Standard sign JV to produce wagon components
At a high level meeting held Saturday night, state government finally cleared the deck for the forming SPV that would have equities of Chhattisgarh government, Indian Railway and state-run South Eastern Coalfields Limited (SECL). The corporate had been kept out of the SPV and share in the project.

When the proposal was mooted in February this year, the industrial houses having mining facilities in the pockets falling under the corridors were asked for a stake in the project. Now, the state government had decided to drop the industrial houses and implement it with the government-owned SPV.

&#8220;The corporate would now use the rail corridors and pay according to the usage,&#8221; state&#8217;s energy secretary Aman Singh told Business Standard. Since there was confusion among the corporate over equity and share in the project, it was delaying the work unnecessarily while the project initially took off in a record time.

The rail corridor project was announced in February 8, 2012 and the next day the working committee was formed. Within a week, the working committee presented the detailed project report. In March, the budget was allocated for the project.

Singh said the work on the rail corridor project would start soon as the track had been cleared for the same. &#8220;The 69-km first phase of the project connecting Devpur and Gharghoda would get off as all required clearances for laying rail line had been taken from the authorities concerned,&#8221; he said, adding that the rail corridor project with state would be a model project in the country.

SECL, country&#8217;s largest coal producing company and highest profit making entity of the Coal India Limited (CIL), would be the biggest equity holder in the project. The company has major mining operations in both the corridors pockets.

&#8220;The state government will have 10 per cent equity that will be basically on land,&#8221; Singh said. The Indian railway will share 26 per cent while SECL will have remaining 64 per cent equity in the project.
SPV formation cleared for Chhattisgarh's rail corridor


----------



## American Pakistani

pakindia said:


> and dont give me shitty pakistani links....those are meant for trolls too!!
> 
> 
> 
> plzz dont give pakistani links there are enough indian links i can produce then!!
> 
> want me to produce british encyclopedia or similar credibility link??? accept defeat then,else no point providing it!!



Why should'nt i give Pakistani links for Pakistani train pics? Are you dumb or something?


----------



## pakindia

@nationalist this is NYC subway!!

want more embarassment?. i have 100s of such pics....living in US you dont know such simple things?.jeez man....even i being a 17 year old know more than you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

hankau62 said:


> Tracks on this station is not electrified. My question is how much (%) of the Pakistan's railway network is electrified?



Maybe none(Don't know TBH), the electric train part was supposed to be joke, you can see a smiley there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

PAKISTANI members say Pak civilians use railways highly but I never saw crowd any station even Karachi. Some resources will be highly helpful.

PAKISTANI members say Pak civilians use railways highly but I never saw crowed any station even Karachi. Some resources will be highly helpful.


----------



## American Pakistani

RISING SUN said:


> It's good to be nationalist. There is nothing wrong in it. But when it jumps over the head. It's nothing but just sucker. 1st thing as for as I know Pakistan doesn't operate electric trains. 2nd thing Pakistani trains can't cross 100 let alone 120 or 220 as my esteemed friend said. For 220km/h train needs dedicated high speed tracks and high hp locomotives.
> 2nd for 120km/h no train runs on full speed permitted on any type of track,then locomotive restricted and limited speed doesn't permit PAKISTAN go above 100 but i think they even doesn't cross 80-90 km/h speed.



If you are not blind enough than chck out the smiley at the end of electric part

As for 220km/hr, it was the title of that random youtube video that i posted. And it could be possibility cuz Shalimar Express resumed it's services after remaining closed for some period. By the video it is clear the train is cruising above 120(the max speed you are claiming for PR)


----------



## danger007

Pakistan Railway i found some details about PR......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

PAKISTANI members say Pak civilians use railways highly but I never saw crowed any station even Karachi. Some resources will be highly helpful.


----------



## American Pakistani

IndoUS said:


> Doesn't matter if its Pakistan or India, we both lack on the matter of keeping the railway station and the trains clean. Priority should not just be in buying better trains, but also to maintain them, and the infrastructure.



Don't know about india but Pakistan Railways is in crises due to hifi corruption. It is said the Railway minister used to sold parts from train engines.


----------



## RISING SUN

American Pakistani said:


> If you are not blind enough than chck out the smiley at the end of electric part
> 
> As for 220km/hr, it was the title of that random youtube video that i posted. And it could be possibility cuz Shalimar Express resumed it's services after remaining closed for some period. By the video it is clear the train is cruising above 120(the max speed you are claiming for PR)


Do you know that this loco doesn't support that much high speed leave alone track condition. train will jump off the track at 120 km/h. here in Mumbai our suburban trains reach at 80-81 in 20-30 seconds tracks are strengthened each and every day round the clock. but still there is disturbance train bubbles a lot. mail and express bubble more than locals on same track. so your presumption is wrong. Don't post random you-tube video. if post at all don't claim anything which we already know.


----------



## American Pakistani

pakindia said:


> @nationalist this is NYC subway!!
> 
> want more embarassment?. i have 100s of such pics....living in US you dont know such simple things?.jeez man....even i being a 17 year old know more than you!!



Firstly this doesn't say it is NYC subway or something, can you help out?

Secondly i posted from another source, as i cleared in an earlier post that i'm not claiming anything but i posted from another link & i provide that link too, it was you who was claiming & still you can't prove it is NYC subway, i haven't seen such place in NewYork.


----------



## illusion8

American Pakistani said:


> Plz support your claims by appropriate links/sources.





> The maximum Speed of Pakistan Railways is 120 km/h. Some sections of Karachi-Lahore main railway line allow 120 km/h speed. Work is in progress to improve railway track on Karachi-Khanpur section to increase speed to 140 km/h.



Pakistan Railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## American Pakistani

RISING SUN said:


> Do you know that this loco doesn't support that much high speed leave alone track condition. train will jump off the track at 120 km/h. here in Mumbai our suburban trains reach at 80-81 in 20-30 seconds tracks are strengthened each and every day round the clock. but still there is disturbance train bubbles a lot. mail and express bubble more than locals on same track. so your presumption is wrong. Don't post random you-tube video. if post at all don't claim anything which we already know.



Link/Source?



illusion8 said:


> Pakistan Railways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia is used by trolls. Anyone can edit it, kindly prove your claim by any Pakistani source. Thanks


----------



## illusion8

Rajdhani at 130 km/h

Raw Rajdhani rages at 130kph-12313 Sealdah Rajdhani Express - YouTube

http://youtu.be/NSTF27e7P2w

At 150 km/h

http://youtu.be/pyUYqq11iSM

http://youtu.be/uQaeWlF8Gz0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

RISING SUN said:


> PAKISTANI members say Pak civilians use railways highly but I never saw crowd any station even Karachi. Some resources will be highly helpful.
> 
> PAKISTANI members say Pak civilians use railways highly but I never saw crowed any station even Karachi. Some resources will be highly helpful.



Pakistanis travel by railways before, but after zardari regime there is very heavy corruption, out of 50 trains are working out of 500. Railway minister sold parts of engines, also the govt were bribed by Inter-Provincial Bus mafia to stop train services so that people travel by Bus more.

Ok guys i found one link & it says Max speed of PR is 120km/hr(work is being done on some tracks so that PR can acheive max speed of 140-150km/hr), whereas indian max speed is 150km/hr. It also says there was work being done on electrified train between Lahore & Khanewal which has suspended(i guess due to corruption).


----------



## pakindia

American Pakistani said:


> Link/Source?
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is used by trolls. Anyone can edit it, kindly prove your claim by any Pakistani source. Thanks



ok sir you win, i dont want to disturb relations b/w pakistanis and indians for a meagre railways.....but its sad to see that if people dont accept the fault, how can they learn and move forward to implement??....anyways leave it and keep on posting those beautiful pics......


----------



## RISING SUN

American Pakistani said:


> If you are not blind enough than chck out the smiley at the end of electric part
> 
> As for 220km/hr, it was the title of that random youtube video that i posted. And it could be possibility cuz Shalimar Express resumed it's services after remaining closed for some period. By the video it is clear the train is cruising above 120(the max speed you are claiming for PR)


Do you know that this loco doesn't support that much high speed leave alone track condition. train will jump off the track at 120 km/h. here in Mumbai our suburban trains reach at 80-81 in 20-30 seconds tracks are strengthened each and every day round the clock. but still there is disturbance train bubbles a lot. mail and express bubble more than locals on same track. so your presumption is wrong. Don't post random you-tube video. if post at all don't claim anything which we already know.


----------



## American Pakistani

RISING SUN said:


> Do you know that this loco doesn't support that much high speed leave alone track condition. train will jump off the track at 120 km/h. here in Mumbai our suburban trains reach at 80-81 in 20-30 seconds tracks are strengthened each and every day round the clock. but still there is disturbance train bubbles a lot. mail and express bubble more than locals on same track. so your presumption is wrong. Don't post random you-tube video. if post at all don't claim anything which we already know.



Aray man why you posting same post again & again? Did someone wrote it for you?


----------



## Hyde

old thread / pointless


----------

